# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/3/14



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> _*One week after John Cena rejected Triple H’s offer to join The Authority, one question still lingers for the Cenation leader: Who will join him in battle against The Game’s squad at Survivor Series? As we wait to see which Superstars will round out Team Cena — and Team Authority, for that matter — what else is in store for Raw? WWE.com has you covered with this week’s Raw Five-Point Preview.
> 
> Also, at 7:30 p.m., get exclusive interviews and in-depth analysis from a panel of experts on WWE Network’s live Raw Pre-Show, available this week free on WWE.com, YouTube, the WWE App, Facebook, Twitter, Facebook, Google+, Pheed and Pinterest. *_














> _*As Triple H pointed out in his weekly sit-down interview with Michael Cole on WWE.com last Wednesday, “there’s a world coming without John Cena in it,” and if The Game has anything to say about it, that reality is going to materialize sooner than later. After rejecting the WWE COO’s off to join The Authority, the Cenation leader must now assemble his own team of Superstars to contend with Team Authority in a Traditional Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match on Nov. 23. The difficulty? Anyone who even entertains the notion of aligning with Cena makes himself a target of Triple H and his associates — a dire consequence Intercontinental Champion Dolph Ziggler is all too familiar with.
> 
> Cena has three weeks to gather his teammates as The Authority concocts its own plans for Survivor Series. Will we see Team Cena truly begin to form this week on Raw?
> 
> Also, the WWE Universe was left wondering Monday night where Randy Orton’s allegiances lie after The Viper attacked Seth Rollins with a vicious RKO. Given Orton’s impressive Survivor Series track record, either Team Cena or Team Authority would do well to enlist his services. Whether Orton can coexist with allies of Cena or his longtime Authority associates is another matter entirely. *_














> _*It’s never a good idea to poke a bear, but when you’re built like Mark Henry, conventional wisdom goes right out the window. Last week on Raw, as Henry teamed with Big Show to challenge Gold & Stardust for the WWE Tag Team Titles, the former Olympian betrayed his titanic buddy and incapacitated the giant with no fewer than three World’s Strongest Slams.
> 
> On “Miz TV” this past Friday night on SmackDown, Henry revealed that he was tired of being patronized by Big Show, hinting at long-simmering jealousy that finally reached a boiling point. Henry ended his SmackDown confrontation with The World’s Largest Athlete by sending Big Show crashing through the barricade at ringside.
> 
> On Raw, Big Show will no doubt be looking for retribution. Does a KO Punch await the curator of the Hall of Pain? *_














> _*Although Nikki Bella has been pretty preoccupied with humiliating her unwilling personal assistant Brie, the “Total Diva” clearly hasn’t taken her focus off the ring. On SmackDown, dressed all-too-appropriately as a black cat, Nikki emerged as the ultimate bad luck omen for Divas Champion AJ Lee when she won a Halloween Costume Battle Royal to become the No. 1 contender to AJ’s prize.
> 
> As the former Divas Champion continues to make Brie’s life miserable — for the next month, anyway — how is Nikki plotting to separate AJ from her “baby”?*_














> _*At Hell in a Cell, the sinister Bray Wyatt returned to punish Dean Ambrose, depriving The Lunatic Fringe of his deserved victory over Seth Rollins inside the cruel structure. Wyatt would go on to explain that his newfound fascination with the unstable Superstar was born out of their similarities and, on SmackDown, he alluded to a darkness in Ambrose’s past that has yet to be revealed. To what was Wyatt referring? Perhaps we’ll get some clarity on Raw.*_














> _*The Big Guy is back, and he’s making up for lost time. After plowing through the “inspirational” Bo Dallas on Raw, Ryback beat the stuffing out of a scarecrow-attired Heath Slater on SmackDown in an incredible show of force.
> 
> In an exclusive WWE.com interview last Monday night, Ryback stated that “the WWE Universe needs a hero right now more than ever,” and judging by the raucous “Feed Me More!” chants that met him upon his return, The Human Wrecking Ball’s connection with WWE fans has never been stronger. Which unfortunate opponent will we see get served up to this insatiable Superstar on Raw?
> 
> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 CT on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to WWE Network’s Raw Pre-Show at 7:30, available for free on WWE.com, YouTube, the WWE App, Facebook, Twitter, Facebook, Google+, Pheed and Pinterest.*_


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So i guess that all but confirms Orton on Team Douchbag then


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

:ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> So i guess that all but confirms Orton on Team Douchbag then


I think he'll turn and join Team Cena on the go-home show. They've done that before with Miz in 2012 and Cena back in '03.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This RAW better not be shit.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This darkness of Ambrose that Bray is going on about ... where is this going O____O, are we really going to see Ambrose collapse and then have a DBry full comeback from it? Or is this going the Jericho/Punk route? I'm actually excited by that teaser, and worried because i cried during the Punk/Jericho segments, talk about hitting home. I am in no mood to be made an emotional wreck for the next two months as Ambrose deals with that shit on live tv. 

Also Randy will be back with the Authority on monday night, making me think his full tweener moment will come at the ppv itself.

Another note, isn't Cena skipping this one out? Maybe we'll see Ryback plough through Rollins as statement that he is placing himself in Cena's corner. It wouldn't do damage to Rollins in anyway, makes Ryback look strong, because they'll get their revenge, cause The Authority lol.


----------



## Kayden (Oct 31, 2014)

The countdown to the RKO outta nowhere on Triple H has begun...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Kayden said:


> The countdown to the RKO outta nowhere on Triple H has begun...


Indeed it has, cannot wait for this one lol :dance3


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

> (...)on SmackDown, he alluded to a *darkness in Ambrose’s past that has yet to be revealed*. To what was Wyatt referring? Perhaps we’ll get some clarity on Raw.


opcorn

Please WWE do not spoil it with stupidity 

I want a good story with these two, where we met Dean Ambrose and Bray Wyatt more 
They have characters for this


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Cena apparently is skipping this Raw. But can't wait anyways! Will post pics in this thread.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> *Cena apparently is skipping this Raw*. But can't wait anyways! Will post pics in this thread.


Instantly gives this episode +1 point in value.

As stated elsewhere in this thread, I hope they give Ambrose/Wyatt more time this week. _Effective_ time, not just another Wyatt promo.

LATE EDIT: I also _REALLY_ hope that Luke Harper shows up on this show as well.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Who's gonna main event if Cena is AWOL?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> This RAW better not be shit.


:heyman6


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> :heyman6


*Better be less shitty.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> *Better be less shitty.












You know that's not happening.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Kayden said:


> The countdown to the RKO outta nowhere on Triple H has begun...



I can't wait for it. opcorn


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Kayden said:


> The countdown to the RKO outta nowhere on Triple H has begun...


*Rubs hands in glee*

Excellent we know that its going to happen and i pray its sooner than later

:dance3


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Kayden said:


> The countdown to the RKO outta nowhere on Triple H has begun...


ohhh yeahh!!


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

I can see Orton obviously joining Team Authority then at Survivior Series Orton is pretty much guaranteed going to cost Rollins the match resulting in Team Superman getting the win.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Marcos 25063 said:


> ohhh yeahh!!


Shame that Randy's need to snort coke ruined what could have been a good title run


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Shame that Randy's need to snort coke ruined what could have been a good title run


Young mistakes and all thankfully he was young so he learned from it.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Kayden said:


> The countdown to the RKO outta nowhere on Triple H has begun...


Wasn't it reported that Orton is supposed to be filming a movie starting Nov. 11? They can do an angle where Triple H fires Orton(or suspends him), followed by Orton taking a long pause, Trips going to leave, then Orton RKOs him to hell.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> You know that's not happening.


Just give me Swags actually there and I'll probably be content.

No Swagger + Shit RAW = Inciting a riot.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> They can do an angle where Triple H fires Orton(or suspends him), followed by Orton taking a long pause, Trips going to leave, then Orton RKOs him to hell.


Orton totally loses it and punts Seth and Triple H is pissed and suspends him and he makes his return and joins Team Cena...


If that happens i want full credit XD


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Aaron S. said:


> Wasn't it reported that Orton is supposed to be filming a movie starting Nov. 11? They can do an angle where Triple H fires Orton(or suspends him), followed by Orton taking a long pause, Trips going to leave, then Orton RKOs him to hell.


Will enjoy that seg a lot, but miss him.  afterwards.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Ryback vs. Axel please.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Better be a good raw.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Orton might be written off tv tonight.Question is how.

Dream plan is for Randy to RKO HHH and then being Curbstomped on concrete or something.

Ryback should squash someone meaningful tonight.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Dream plan is for Randy to RKO HHH and then being Curbstomped on concrete or something.


Randy should be suspicious if a black box appears at ringside

:lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Looking forward to Mizdow, THE BIG GUY, Ambrose/Wyatt, and finding out who's going to be on each team at SVS (even though I doubt I'm gonna be excited for anybody in particular, but it's kinda fun to speculate until the moment).


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

I think if Randy Orton is going to be taken off television then it should be by someone who we would never expect. There is a heel, a fresh heel who needs a victim, and Randy Orton is that victim. My vote goes to Luke Harper. He is the perfect heel right now who could use this as something of a "Hey I'm here" type statement. Taking Randy Orton out live on Raw, and doing it in a way that only Luke Harper can. I like Harper, and the best part is he can cut a promo about his actions, and it will likely be more convincing than anything Randy has said in the last half decade.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Sounds like a decent Raw. Excited for Ambrose/Bray and Nikki/AJ.

Wonder who will main event - Seth and Dean (and, then, we get a DQ because of Wyatt)?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Debating between wearing my boots or babydoll shoes tonight to RAW. My outfit is painfully patriotic, but unfortunately I do not have red or blue shoes. Still haven't made a sign, though, so I guess I won't be bringing one. Only downside to face Swagger is I can't just bring my Gadsden flag to support him now. Hoping he's there for a nice filler match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Can't wait to see who the focus is on for Team Cena Leeches tonight unk2

Last week was Ziggler (one of the most cheered guys on the roster) so my guess is either, Ambrose, or the recently returned Ryback.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Orton to get written off tonight


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Can't wait to see who the focus is on for Team Cena Leeches tonight unk2
> 
> Last week was Ziggler (one of the most cheered guys on the roster) so my guess is either, Ambrose, or the recently returned Ryback.


You're not excited for Cena and the Usos to team up against generic mid card heel tag team and singles bad guy #496?:vince4


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TJQ said:


> You're not excited for Cena and the Usos to team up against generic mid card heel tag team and singles bad guy #496?:vince4


:maury


----------



## John Cena TheChamp (Mar 19, 2014)

What's up with Orton?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Ambrose :zayn3 :zayn3 :zayn3

Nikki/Aj :mark: :mark: :mark: #TeamNikkiAllTheWay


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

At what hour does it start in UK?


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Paradise Hero said:


> At what hour does it start in UK?


Midnight or 1 AM i think


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Who's in the 6 man tag tonight?
What point into the main event will Kane interfere?


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Praying for some Ryback and Wyatt/Ambrose storyline development. That's literally it.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Coketon better not be gone too long for some pissy movie, I fucking swear.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Paradise Hero said:


> At what hour does it start in UK?


Midnight since the clocks went back.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529305040818016256
:lmao Did this son of a bitch just make fun of his own haircut?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This looks like it's going to be a bad show...


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

The big guy back on tv tonight ohh hell yeah :austin3


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> Midnight since the clocks went back.


Back to 01:00AM this week - http://www1.skysports.com/watch/wwe-on-sky


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bigg Hoss said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529305040818016256
> :lmao Did this son of a bitch just make fun of his own haircut?


He confirmed the comparison. That damn there Swag. :krillin2


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

RCSheppy said:


> Who's in the 6 man tag tonight?
> What point into the main event will Kane interfere?


:lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This show is going to be gah-bage. No wonder Survivor Series is free :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Cena apparently is skipping this Raw. But can't wait anyways!


Get your but outta there.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> This show is going to be gah-bage. No wonder Survivor Series is free :lmao


Survivor Series should be free on principle, considering how terrible it was last year.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Excited to see what Orton does tonight, psycho Orton is very entertaining. Also looking forward to Ambrose/Wyatt.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Luke Harper better return tonight or atleast has a promo/hype video.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Orton, Mizdow, Rollins, Wyatt, Ryback, and Ambrose are what's going to keep me entertained tonight, if they show up. Fuck everything else.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> Orton, Mizdow, Rollins, Wyatt, Ryback, and Ambrose are what's going to keep me entertained tonight, if they show up. Fuck everything else.


W-What about Swagger?


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Digging myself a grave posting this but, the whole Mizdow thing bores the hell out of me. Fast forwarded it last week, will most likely be doing the same again. Don't get me wrong, both guys are talented and I enjoyed it the first time but, week after week of the same shit without any storyline development is killing me.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Brock said:


> Back to 01:00AM this week - http://www1.skysports.com/watch/wwe-on-sky


:maury Son of b*tches!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> W-What about Swagger?


I was never a huge fan of Jack Swagger in all honesty. If I want to watch a match from an underused, exceptional in-ring talent, I'll stick with Cesaro or Tyson Kidd.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> I was never a huge fan of Jack Swagger in all honesty. If I want to watch a match from an underused, exceptional in-ring talent, I'll stick with Cesaro or Tyson Kidd.


Understandable. Can't give everyone to like him, unfortunately. He'll always remain underrated even among smarks and the IWC.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Swagger should get a haircut, he looks like fucking Butters from South Park.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

On my way to Buffalo right now!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

How do I add pictures through the app? Gawd Damnit.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RCSheppy said:


> Swagger should get a haircut, he looks like fucking Butters from South Park.


So you want him to have LESS instead of growing it in? 

Dude, nah, he shouldn't have any less hair than he does now, he doesn't have the face for a shaved head.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Looking forward to the Cesaro match tonight.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

So is there really no Cena tonight?

Kinda stops any story development of the Team Cena vs Team Authoirty storyline but oh well. A raw without Cena is a happy Raw. :dance


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

It all depends on whether Orton shows up for me. I will probably not watch since I don't expect him to appear and if he does, I can catch up later. Anything else brings zero interest from me with no Brock around.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

lookin forward Cena praising the Buffalo Bills to get cheap ass pop


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

I hope whenever there is silence in the arena i'll hear your tiny voice screaming "LETS GO SWAGGER" thwagger Kun 8*D


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Right now, I'm praying that Cena doesn't ask Orton to be on his fucking team fpalm


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

If Cena goes to the level of praising the 3-9 Sabres i'll throw my TV at a vehicle.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm here for Seth and Randy :mark:

I'm curious to what they will do with Bray and Dean though. Apparently Bray is teasing a reveal of some dark secret from Dean's past?? I guess we will see how that goes.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Hope for a better crowd at least this week, last week a few times it was dead silence. Mind you, what do they have to shout about atm.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Reports of no Cena tonight?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm here for Seth and Randy :mark:
> 
> I'm curious to what they will do with Bray and Dean though. Apparently Bray is *teasing a reveal of some dark secret from Dean's past??* I guess we will see how that goes.


Watch this turn into Eddie and Rey from 2005. :ti


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Douche Patrol said:


> Right now, I'm praying that Cena doesn't ask Orton to be on his fucking team fpalm


I don't think it'll happen where Cena asks Orton to join, but it'll be one of those scenarios where they have a common enemy and are forced to team up. And they'll have stuff happening like they do before Survivor Series every year where one teams teammates don't get along, so we might even have Cena-Orton-Ambrose fighting in the ring a week or two before Survivor Series itself, even though they're teammates.

That, or for some reason Orton stays on Team Authority, but then obviously costs them the match.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Douche Patrol said:


> Right now, I'm praying that Cena doesn't ask Orton to be on his fucking team fpalm


He won't get a chance if Seth curb stomps his skull into cinder blocks


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Does RAW start in an hour or two?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> Does RAW start in an hour or two?


2. Unfortunately.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Raw is in New York tonight? Good crowd incoming?


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Raw is in New York tonight? Good crowd incoming?


Hopefully! 

I hope they give them some shit segments too.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-n...ampionship-match-network-right-after-raw.html

USA Championship: Sheamus vs Rusev on the WWE Network right after RAW


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

At the border!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Wtf why not put the title match on Raw or the ppv.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


> Wtf why not put the title match on Raw or the ppv.


gotta ge them buys


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Sheamus-Rusev a match that i would actually enjoy and it's only on the network :lol really fucking hate these buffoons.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Network is Free for November. Get The Network Dammit :vince5


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Not watched Raw in months live.

Does it start at 1 in the morning, UK time, which is an hour and a half?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-n...ampionship-match-network-right-after-raw.html
> 
> USA Championship: Sheamus vs Rusev on the WWE Network right after RAW


:vince5 Oh I'm sorry, did our British fans want to see this? Too bad!

Unreal.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

At the arena. Lol all these fucking marks.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529411762970714112

:ti


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

Even though I've fallen out of love with WWE and somewhat with wrestling in general since about 6 months ago.... I shall be watching Raw tonight.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

It should end up called TEAM ORTON. WWE I don't buy your #1 guy because Orton has had the better career then that of John Cena. If Cena was booked the way Orton was is Cena would be an after thought, while Orton has always been the first or second man in the company.

This place tonight will pop big for Orton!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

WWE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529411762970714112
> 
> :ti


I don't think Zach should be trying to help out his buddy Cena. It didn't work out too well for him the last time that happened.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Having the Sheamus/Rusev match on the network is a waste, why not just have it on Raw or at Survivor Series?


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

RKO 4life said:


> It should end up called TEAM ORTON. WWE I don't buy your #1 guy because Orton has had the better career then that of John Cena. If Cena was booked the way Orton was is Cena would be an after thought, while Orton has always been the first or second man in the company.
> 
> This place tonight will pop big for Orton!


Orton's popularity among the general fanbase and not just his own loyal fans, has risen a bit in recent months. Which is a good thing, he's certainly the best out of the current bunch in terms of main event stars.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sheamus will win by dq i would imagine


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Let's go Cena, Cena sucks has already started


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

is Raw on an hour later tonight? I'm in Australia and normally it's live at 11am but now its 12pm.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-n...ampionship-match-network-right-after-raw.html
> 
> USA Championship: Sheamus vs Rusev on the WWE Network right after RAW


Them buys for a match no one gives a crap about.:vince2

Desperation!:vince$


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks alot WWE. They don't give a fuck about the UK Fans.

We're now missing the Sheamus-Rusev match.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Is Raw in 5 minutes or an hour lads?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Midnight GMT start or 0100 GMT start?


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Seems none of us know :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

We should check out the app :cole


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

jackbhoy said:


> Seems none of us know :lmao


1am just checked mate.


Seriously though that sig fpalm


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> We should check out the app :cole


Or find out live on the WWE Network for just 9.99 :HHH2


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> 1am just checked mate.
> 
> 
> Seriously though that sig fpalm


At least its not a Jambos sig


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> 1am just checked mate.
> 
> 
> Seriously though that sig fpalm


Hibs wouldn't know anything about atmosphere I take it.... :lol

I'm only kidding!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

jackbhoy said:


> At least its not a Jambos sig


Spot on mate. Hope you's pump them in the Scottish Cup again

:applause




OisinS94 said:


> Hibs wouldn't know anything about atmosphere I take it.... :lol
> 
> I'm only kidding!


 anda


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Want to see more of FEEEEEEEEEEED MEEEEEEE MORE


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

It was daylight savings yesterday

So it's probably on an hour later.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

So I live in australia and it's not on yet for like 40 minutes? Are we getting it late or is it just starting later today?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

Diamondando112 said:


> So I live in australia and it's not on yet for like 40 minutes? Are we getting it late or is it just starting later today?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I was confused too but I think it's got something to do with daylight savings in America, so yeah, we are still getting it at the same time as they are.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Wait, there's a Raw tonight?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Did you guys have your daylight savings in America then?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Having the Sheamus/Rusev match on the network is a waste, why not just have it on Raw or at Survivor Series?



Don't worry they will have matches on Raw and a PPV before they are done I am sure


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I saw rumors that Cena won't be there tonight

Thank god , hope it's Ebola


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Superstars ATM

Adam rose defeated Curtis Axel
Crowd is hot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Superstars ATM
> 
> Adam rose defeated Curtis Axel
> Crowd is hot!!!!!!!!!!


Right where the both belong.

:dance3:dance3:dance3:dance3


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

DST was in America this Sunday. So it's back to the usual time of how it is usually for the rest of the year.

On another note, I missed RAW last week but saw Ryback crushing Bo.
Are there any plans for Ryback or is nothing known thus far?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Feel like watching for the first time in a few weeks


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Vince just got the WWE Network over HUGE as a heel in the UK. And you bunch of marks fell for it lol. Kayfabe guys , kayfabe


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:lawler


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Ambrose v. Cesaro for the 578th time, you guys. :bored


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Xobeh said:


> DST was in America this Sunday. So it's back to the usual time of how it is usually for the rest of the year.
> 
> On another note, I missed RAW last week but saw Ryback crushing Bo.
> Are there any plans for Ryback or is nothing known thus far?


For him to conquer rusev


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

It's live and timing switched in the States so it's going to be in about 8 minutes. Until and unless they're not gonna air it "live" elsewhere it should be starting in 8 minutes.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The pumpkin match :lmao


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)




----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Riley just said best in the world , in b4 he's demoted all the way to janitor


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I AM Glacier said:


> Vince just got the WWE Network over HUGE as a heel in the UK. And you bunch of marks fell for it lol. Kayfabe guys , kayfabe




What he do?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

USA Network is going to be pissed if WWE starts routinely holding big matches off and only airing them after raw on the WWE Network.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

I hope the crowd make this shit entertaining tonight...


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Every time they bring up the network they should say ....except for the UK
then cheeky kunt smile


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Here we go.

:cole :lawler


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Our weekly dose of intelligence insulting bullshit starts........NOW.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And let the #WWEFuckery Begin


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> And let the #WWEFuckery Begin


I really should pattent that


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

I can't wait for a Kane vs Ziggler again tonight.. unk2


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

a weeks grace here fellas, get as many network plugs in as you can, next week you won't be able to say the word network.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Here we go :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

TJC93 said:


> What he do?


20 minutes before it was supposed to release, they announced that the Network was going to be delayed indefinitely :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Got the Johnnie Walker Black, ready for Raw.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> I really should pattent that



:lmao check is in the mail for the usage rights


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Jawn Ceeeena


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Will be watching my Colts murder the Giants tonight. Depending on you guys to keep me updated on here!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

pointless locker room clearing brawl is pointless


----------



## Kayden (Oct 31, 2014)

:vince$ to promote the WWE Network live on Raw. #best4business


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Ready for RAW is Axel!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mindless brawl at the end :booklel


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh wow Cena is chasing the authority now? :lmao I missed a lot in them few weeks


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

McMan?????????????????


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey look who it is


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, "King of Kings" NOT starting Raw!?!?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

VINCE :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Last week ended like a promo for the Rumble. 

NO CHANCE!


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

HHHbkDX said:


> 20 minutes before it was supposed to release, they announced that the Network was going to be delayed indefinitely :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao



So Vince is going with the Cartman "you can't come" style of promotion for the Network in the UK


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is Vince going to talk about the WWFuckery with the DB chant and the network


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Vince :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Vince!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

VINNY MAC :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

THE *REAL* BAWSE!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please buy the Network, We hurtin!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy shit. They pulled out the big gun!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Shit.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

The Devil himself.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

The Boss! :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Vince

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

VINNY MAC :mark::mark:mark:mark::mark:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

9Vince9McMahon9


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

the boss is back!!!!!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Vinny!!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Vince I love you


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

They're cheering this fucking lunatic


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

It's Vince.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Bluewolf said:


> a weeks grace here fellas, get as many network plugs in as you can, next week you won't be able to say the word network.


Might help the network if they didn't keep delaying it in the UK, in the last BASTARD 20 minutes of it due to be released!


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Please don't tell me Vince is out here to hype the WWE Network......


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Vinnie Mac


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

YEEESSSS!!!!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

NO CHANCE!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Vince :mark: he will talk about the network.....


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Vince???????????


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Vince!!!!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

VINCE :mark:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Vince jumping and shit? He must be doing ddp yoga.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Here comes the network shilling!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Got to shill that free Network month.


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

That theme song. :lenny


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Finally, although I wish he came out by himself and not with his boring daughter and son-in-law.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Vince here to plug the Network :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

This is a very odd thing.
Shouldn't Vince be on the side of the faces?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

It's VINCE! !! ! ! ! YES !! This RAW is already better than anything they've put on all year !!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

There he is :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh great a 20 minute WWE Network commercial :shaq


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Well shit he looks in perfect health


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Vince with that AE hairstyle


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Dat swagger!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Someone put the rogaine on!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

VINNY MAC BITCHES!!!


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Vince looks great.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Time for Punk chants


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Holy shit Vince looks in great shape.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vinnie Mac bout to whore himself out for subscriptions. Damn.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you BasedVince.

Man, he looks old


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

The Genetic Jackhammer back in the squared circle!


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

WWE Network


----------



## Parrulo (Aug 21, 2014)

Vince has been skipping his work outs

Still :mark::mark:


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Vinnie Mac


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Kind of creepy that steph was bowing to her dad...


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

Wish this was ten years ago and I could be happy with this surprise but like any old legend returning, hes just here to whore out the network and nothing to contribute storyline wise.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

WWE Network mention :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

You cunts


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow Vince has a suit on that doesn't look like something that fell off the rack at Family Dollar. 

Except that tie. Christ.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hahaha yes Vince


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

dylster88 said:


> Please don't tell me Vince is out here to hype the WWE Network......


Oh for fucks sakes...... One minute after I said it.


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

'what have we done to deserve this' will be repeated by most of IWC by the end of tonights Raw


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Took a whole 17 seconds...


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Vince is looking rough


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is embarrassing. Please Vince, no, don't do this.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

oh you wanker.....


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Damn I missed this guy so much.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

"God damnit if hogan can't get them to buy the network, I WILL"


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Vinny Mac looking good tho


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

JBL came off with the usual Cole line "never looked better" fpalm
But he still looks good


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

#FreeFreeFree :maury


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Fucking network plug.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO they're in UK next week? Are they going to get booed the shit out of?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Not subscribing. How 'bout them apples, old man?

:vince7


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vince's eyebrows are plucked to the GAWDS.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Vince is here to promote WWE Network.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

People sucking off Vince even though he is the problem.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Vince looks....tired.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

$9.99


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Big ups to Vince making an appearance


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Survivor Series is free, you say Vince 

Still being overcharged

:vince7


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Taboo Survivor Series!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

He looks healthy


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

so desperate 

like watching a store go 50% off


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Haha, no one gave a fuck when he said "free". Strong contrast to the Smackdown video Frankenstein job.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I miss this old bastard.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

#Free #Free


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

This is epic.

The Network is such a massive failure that is costing them millions & millions of dollars, that they need to bring Vince out to promote the Network.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

#FreeFreeFree



#KissMyAss


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

dub c dubya


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

you can't beat Rupert Murdoch though can you eh fucker.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Man Vince looks old now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> Not subscribing. How 'bout them apples, old man?
> 
> :vince7


I think you mean grapefruits


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ruthless Aggression :vince5


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't care if it's a network plug, I still marked for Vince.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks like Vince is gonna be 90 & still having a massive ego, jesus christ the balls on this guy.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Yay! Free PPV!

*realises I live in the UK*

Oh


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't know why but that " i beat the united states government, god that felt good" made me laugh my ass off.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Almost 70 years old and that man's hair is still wonderful.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

'Fuck da government, Support da troops'


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

CENA IS GONNA END THE AUTHORITY LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh here come that WM power struggle storyline


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Oh shit Vince raising the stakes.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh hell yeah Vince! Raise those stakes!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

VRsick said:


> Vince jumping and shit? He must be doing ddp yoga.


Yeah he looks like he's lost ton of weight. Much healthier build. Awesome to see!


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sudden stipulation to desperately attract viewers? YOU BET!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

boooooo old man the Authority rules.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes!!!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Dem stipulations, gotta make it interesting!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

they still aint cheering for cena


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes, Yes, Team Authority will finally end!!!!!!!!!!!  :lmao






Something tells me we will be disappointed.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wait so this entire angle of the authority was to get cena cheered?

This is a new level of fuckery. I'm impressed.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Vince screwing over his own family, because HE'S CRAZY!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That means The Authority wins :trips7


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Woah are they finally doing the McMahon civil war storyline that was scrapped for WM30?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Bluewolf said:


> you can't beat Rupert Murdoch though can you eh fucker.


I'd pay to see Vince vs Murdoch at Mania 31


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

NO CHANCE!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

What if that cocksucker Cena's team los-.....Oh for fuck's sake, what am I saying. Of course they're winning fpalm


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

That was the most awkward I've ever seen Vince


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

dylster88 said:


> Sudden stipulation to desperately attract viewers? YOU BET!


While in the UK you'll have to pay £14.99 to watch it. fpalmfpalm


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Steph pregnant again or is it just that dress?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Vince is the reason for the crap product"

Vince comes out, cheered.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Steph stays wearing the most unflattering shit.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

AMBROSE!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

And here comes Dean.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ambrose!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

It's a good thing he's dong this desperate network selling now and not in Liverpool. :lol


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Dat pop for the man who should've beaten Rollins clean.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Deem Ambrones!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait, so now Cena is the one who gets to conquer "The Authority" to?

That guy really needs the Rub unk2


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Dean!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Vince screwing over his own family, because HE'S CRAZY!!!


or its a way to get HHH and Steph off TV and add some GM


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So If Cena Wins, He takes over The WWE :cena3


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

5 weeks out of 6 weeks Dean has been in the opening segment & now he's here with Vince.


But I thought he was buried doeeeeeeeee :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

MOTHA FUCKIN' DEAN AMBROSE!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> Yes, Yes, Team Authority will finally end!!!!!!!!!!!  :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This ain't going to end now. You just know it's not.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That was... strange.


----------



## Kayden (Oct 31, 2014)

Dean F'N Ambrose is here! :mark:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Vinny Mac endorsement handshake.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Oh shit!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Vince + Ambrose 

10/10 start


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Is Steph pregnant?

Dean coming down so Vince can kick his ass :mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

First time watching Raw in a month


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

CORPORATE AMBROSE


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dean Ambrose Power Rangers Turbo!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Vince screws authority, brings in new authority figure---- Stone cold steveeee Austin. 

I can wish.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I fucking love Ambrose's theme. Generic my mother. That breakdown. kada


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

And then Show vs. Henry, a show they could have done on PPV, is on tonight?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Xobeh said:


> Wait so this entire angle of the authority was to get cena cheered?
> 
> This is a new level of fuckery. I'm impressed.


If rooting for Cena will get rid of the boringness of HHH and Stephanie control of WWE. I'm all for it. 


Authority has moved WWE no where . We've actually been going in reverse ever since WM30.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

So, he's raising the odds by putting something on the line for the authority, but nothing for Cena.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ambrose vs Cesaro? :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Swagger mark is at the show. Homegirl must be on the floor half dead on the floor there.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Back to the midcard for you Ambrose


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Is Dean turning heel? What the hell was THAT moment about?

That was incredibly stupid.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So how late was Ambrose?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

That handshake sealing Dean as the future face if the company 


I can dream


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dean vs Cesaro again Come on WWE unk2 don't over kill this


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Are there only like 4 options for matches? Jesus, we saw this match like 2 days ago.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose looks like he moisturized or just got some Renee puppet before the show. :ambrose
He's glowing.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

That was kinda awkward


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I've been speculating that HHH will be in the Survivor Series match, this could further that idea.

I think putting HHH in the match would be a good way to add a special feel to the match and fill in some of the void of not having Lesnar


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

Fuck, for a split second I was hoping that ambrosevince handshake meant somethign and had a whole angle flash before myeyes of Ambrose Vince/hhh authirity.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Dean should have beat Vince's old wrinkled face in. What the fuck was that?


----------



## Shadewood (Oct 29, 2002)

well that was FUCKING WEIRD!


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Why do some on here call Ambrose tittymaster?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> So If Cena Wins, He takes over The WWE :cena3


........

*knocking hard on SCSA's door* 

COME BACK AS GM! NOW!


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

I never want to see my future-daughter at a K-Mart with Jerry Lawler lurking at the wrestling aisle...


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Is Dean turning heel? What the hell was THAT moment about?
> 
> That was incredibly stupid.


Are you serious :lmao

Is he not allowed talk to the boss of the company?

Everything is kayfabe to y'all I see :lol


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Pyro! Explain Vince shaking hands with Dean to me! This is not a personal endorsement right?! It can't be!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

God when Ambrose's music hit, I got my hopes up lol.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> So, he's raising the odds by putting something on the line for the authority, but nothing for Cena.


Team Cena loses and Cena's fired? I don't think that's been done before?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "Vince is the reason for the crap product"
> 
> Vince comes out, cheered.




You can't hear boos through computer screens.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

The f*ck's goin on?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

deathslayer said:


> Pyro! Explain Vince shaking hands with Dean to me! This is not a personal endorsement right?! It can't be!


Maybe Dean heel turn at the PPV on Cena.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Lord Humongous said:


> Why do some on here call Ambrose tittymaster?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App












That sign started it all.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> First time watching Raw in a month


You've missed little


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

AyrshireBlue said:


> That handshake sealing Dean as the future face if the company
> 
> 
> I can dream


Yeah that always end well:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I truly don't think people want this product to change.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> The Swagger mark is at the show. Homegirl must be on the floor half dead on the floor there.


Or backstage with an ether rag asking Zack Ryder where Swagger is.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Is he not allowed talk to the boss of the company?


Is he not a babyface? Is Vince not a heel? YES?! Then do the frakking handshake behind the curtain.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Heh? Random stipulation with no substance? Dean Ambrose shakes Vince McMahon's hand?


What the fuck is this nonsense...? fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KINGPIN said:


> That sign started it all.


Nah. It started when Ambrose wrote it on his wrist tape.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KINGPIN said:


> That sign started it all.


It was written on his taped wrists.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Thwagger is in row 11. I don't know where that is but somebody get pics dammit


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

No limo explosion no care


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Triple Threat Survivor Series Match? Cena vs. Authority vs. VKM


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Triple H playing the son in law biting his tongue that's great


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Vince vs HHH feud?


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Are they slowly turning Vince senile? Two awkward as hell segments.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Vince looks old though


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Either Vince Russo came back, or we are seeing the return of Crash TV.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Is he not a babyface? Is Vince not a heel? YES?! Then do the frakking handshake behind the curtain.


He's obviously a babyface & if he wants to shake his employee's hand then he'll damn well do so.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheBkMogul said:


> Are they slowly turning Vince senile? Two awkward as hell segments.


I don't think that is acting lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I laughed when Vince said Dubya See Dubya


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

God Cesaro is so damn boring


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Ceasro. He's such a cold buried fuck.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Is that an ambulance coming to pick up Cesaro's career?


----------



## Shadewood (Oct 29, 2002)

im totally digging HHHs acting skills as of late, his facial expressions the last two weeks have been nothing short of class haha


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> He's obviously a babyface & if he wants to shake his employee's hand then he'll damn well do so.


Both Ambrose and VKM are tweeners.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Why would I want to re-watch that train wreck of a match? It ultimately meant nothing because it resolved nothing.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Dear WWE: Give Cesaro a new theme.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The start of Cesaro's theme :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I like how the Authority losing their power is supposed to be a big deal but I couldn't give less of a fuck.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I miss when Cesaro used to win


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

This is what the 24th loss in a row for Cesaro?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Less than 2 minutes of actual programming in the first 15 minutes. WWow


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cesaro is morphing into the fit version of the Iron Sheik each Monday. 


Fahkin bullshat..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi Cesaro, do you matter this week? 

WWE never seems to make up their mind on whether or not he does.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

That ambulance theme for Cesaro is so appropriate.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Cesaro jobbing again.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the burial of Cesaro going to continue ?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Vince vs HHH feud?


A decent buildup to Survivor Series



in 1999


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

this Dean/Cesaro feud, will the winner get a better theme song?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cesaro with that Mr. Clean.


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> God Cesaro is so damn boring


yeah, its crazy how boring he is


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Vince is secretly on cena's side. HHH and Stephanie don't know why he made that decision.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

WWE should just give up and give Cesaro a Jason Statham stunt double gimmick


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Cesaro really is getting the burying treatment.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Didn't Ziggler get his burial this time last year? So a year from now Cesaro will be IC champ :lmao


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Both Ambrose and VKM are tweeners.


Ehh fuck it then :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Is he not a babyface? Is Vince not a heel? YES?! Then do the frakking handshake behind the curtain.


Did you just meet Ambrose? He isn't a typical babyface. He's still a skeevy slim ball who would rather hang with a Vince McMahon than another face.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I think Bray was talking about Renee when he said she still cries for you, lol.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

sweeten16 said:


> Vince is secretly on cena's side. HHH and Stephanie don't know why he made that decision.


*Hint* - It's me Austin


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

More unstable Ambrose , Wyatt or WWE's stock


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I love that 3 count for them being outside the ring


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Blood!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Blood


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And the egg that is Cesaro's head is cracked.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Blood


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

BLOOD!!!!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

CESARO BUSTED OPEN


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Dang Cesaro is busted open. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This match again? It's like WWE are saying: "You _will_ watch Smackdown whether you fucking want to or not, even if it means doing so through RAW!"


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Cesaro got his ear popped or something?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Zomg blood!!!!!!!


Get a cooter. It won't be that exciting anymore.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Blood unk


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Uh ohhh Cesaro bleeding


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Uh oh Cesaro is bleeding


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

oh shit, Authority is going to end. Which means end of the Reality Era.

Cesaro is bleeding. Blood in WWE? 



Has hell frozen over.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

stop talking so much

also need mmore rowan kane action


OHOOHOHOHOHH 

If
erm

Kane is being Rowans mentor, does that mean Harper and Rowan on Team Authority 

Kane
Rowan
Harper
HHH
Rollins

Vs

Cena
Ziggler
Orton


:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

DID THEY JUST CUT TO COMMERCIAL WHAT


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

they went to an add as that happened wtf


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Fucking great time for a commercial.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Why's JBL's mic sound so much louder than the others?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The hell was that?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

wtf commercial


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hahahahahahahah what??????


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

That bloody head.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

WUT


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What?!?


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

WYATT!!!!!!! oh wait, let's go to a commercial


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

ref telling them to clean up cesaro, BOOOOO


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

What the heck? A commercial?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Really, That is how they are going to commercial


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A fucking commercial right there. Fucking really WWE.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

HAHAHAHHAHAHA I THOUGHT FUCKING STING WAS COMING ON


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was..............yeah.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Blood??????

Attitude Era return imminent??


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Gotta be fucking kidding me


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

WHAT. WYATT CUT US TO COMMERCIAL


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Commercial?

WWE.....I try so hard not to criticize y'all and I chalk up most of your bullshit as catering to the kids but you've got to be kidding me with that.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

BAH GAWD KING HE'S BUSTED WIDE OPEN


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

That's an odd time for a commercial break.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

They'll clean Cesaro up during the ads.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Just read there's no Cena tonight :mark:


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Wyatt and commercial really WWE?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

wait...... what?


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

They cut to commercial to sow him up :lol


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

These people are masters of suspense :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

They really just did that :krillin2


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I didn't want to see Bray Wyatt's tired promo anyways. Good cut to a commercial.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

I never complain about commercial breaks, but that's the worst timing I've ever seen.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Blood! Quick, go to a commercial!!!!!


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Cut off because of blood?


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Probably tending to Cesaro. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

What the actual fuck!?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Wtf going to an ad break right there?


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Vince is freaking out right now that there's blood in a wrestling match on TV.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Commericial :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Fuck this show. That was a dick move.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Disregarding they they cut to commercial break just there, the new Wyatt cut is fantastic. Goose-bumps kinda fantastic. Love it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The fuck? You cut to Wyatt fuckery then cut to commercial. Good job WWE.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:westbrook4


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Holy fuck, that was the most random commercial cut I've ever seen


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Wyatt cutting us to commercial LMFAO!


----------



## Shadewood (Oct 29, 2002)

is that sky sports that absolutely fucked up the timing of the commercial, or did the WWE just pick the most inappropriate time ever to take a break?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

LOL "Whoa! What's going on???! Now's a good time to cut to commercial."


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

So did they just cut to a Wyatt thing for the TV feed so they could clean up Cesaro?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They probably went to commercial because of the blood. Fpalm


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cesaro's probably getting stitches ffs


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

i bought an iphone so I can finally use the WWE app. Fuck commercials. :dance


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Perfect fucking timing. They know most people won't change the channel so they don't miss Bray.

Sucks for us but it's smart.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Commercial to clean up Cesaro. Dunn was prob yelling to hit the Bray vid and switch to commercial.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*I assume they thought the fading to black was the cue to go commercials much like the previous episode reported on.*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nothing wrong with blood if it's legit


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Batz said:


> Disregarding they they cut to commercial break just there, the new Wyatt cut is fantastic. Goose-bumps kinda fantastic. Love it.


Thought it was just me, that new graphic looked awesome & I liked the sound effect added.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"Oh no. BLOOD! CUT TO A COMMERCIAL!"


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Commercial in the middle of an interruption.... Very confusing.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

commercial with wyatt face


::::::::::::::::::

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

I love how Cole, King, and JBL all ignored that Cesaro was busted open. If they really clean him up during the break then it's just ridiculous. A little blood isn't going to scare the kiddies.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:heyman6


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'd laugh if after ads Ambrose is just lying in the ring and that's the end of it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I go take a piss and grab a drink and I miss blood. Figures. 

I wish they would turn Ambrose into a creepy Rob Lowe character. "I'm down at the rec center watching people swim". Oh the possibilities...


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

The ol OH SHIT GO TO COMMERCIAL BEFORE THE BLOOD LOSES US SPONSORS !!!
Vintage WWE


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

they gave him a white towel for him to wipe the blood off his head


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Definitely for cesaro


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cesaro's ok now


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh look Cesaro is all clean up now. How convenient


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

They stopped the bleeding 

So stupid


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Dat german suplex sell by Ambrose, oh my..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

thingstoponder said:


> i bought an iphone so I can finally use the WWE app. Fuck commercials. :dance


Tell us the gory details :cole


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love Ambrose's selling.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I BET CESARO WISHES HE HAD A PUMPKIN TO PROTECT HIS HEAD

Shut the fuck up Jerry


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*This company is a joke, period; getting sick of it now.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

deathslayer said:


> *Wyatt cutting us to commercial* LMFAO!


Exactly.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

As if Cesaro wasn't already in poor standing, now he has been seen in air bleeding. He is done
:dead


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

i hate that dumb move where ambrose goes through the ropes.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

And still no substance to another Wyatt feud. fpalm


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Cesaro got vasoline on his head


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

MaskedKane said:


> I love how Cole, King, and JBL all ignored that Cesaro was busted open. If they really clean him up during the break then it's just ridiculous. A little blood isn't going to scare the kiddies.


they just acknowledged it

You can talk about it but fuck if kids see blood trololol

You gotta wonder though, with Bo Dallas hurt and this injury just right now, working conditions seem to be less and less safe these days


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Blood on Raw?


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Cesaro starting to resemble


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ambrose is that unstable he just waits for Cesaro to get his blood cleaned up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why is Dean Ambrose going on first especially if Cena isn't even here which is the rumor from PWTORCH.

maybe i can just turn it off after this and go back to COD ha


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I'll never be able to see a German suplex without thinking about Cena/Lesnar. Well so much for ever enjoying that move again.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> As if Cesaro wasn't already in poor standing, now he has been seen in air bleeding. He is done
> :dead


 Yeah I'm pretty sure they don't hold it against someone for getting accidentally cut open.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Jawbreaker lariat.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

What happened to Bo Dallas? I want to BOlieve


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> why is Dean Ambrose going on first especially if Cena isn't even here which is the rumor from PWTORCH.
> 
> maybe i can just turn it off after this and go back to COD ha


They either have something good planned or Big Show/Henry is going to main event.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Love that uppercut. Shiiittttttt.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Starting to hate that clothesline spot, total no sell. At least sell the big boot you just got hit with.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Markus123 said:


> Ambrose is that unstable Who came out whit a doll...




It could be that too


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Dat uppercut :mark:


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

Cesaro is the Alonso of wrestling, majestic.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

If Bray really wanted to get creepy he'd be sitting in that chair masturbating


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Punch that wound Ambrose. Fuck the sponsors, I want to see red.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> why is Dean Ambrose going on first especially if Cena isn't even here which is the rumor from PWTORCH.
> 
> maybe i can just turn it off after this and go back to COD ha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Did I just hear _this is awesome chants_? So redundant


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> Ambrose is that unstable he just waits for Cesaro to get his blood cleaned up.


Lol this is why ambrose's gimmick doesn't work.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah Ambrose!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> why is Dean Ambrose going on first especially if Cena isn't even here which is the rumor from PWTORCH.
> 
> maybe i can just turn it off after this and go back to COD ha


IM THINKING THE SAME THING


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I AM Glacier said:


> If Bray really wanted to get creepy he'd be sitting in that chair masturbating


:jaydamn


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Cesaro. Good finish.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That gives me a sad.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Sith Rollins said:


> Starting to hate that clothesline spot, total no sell. At least sell the big boot you just got hit with.


My thoughts exactly, that big boot looked devastating until he no sold it.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Poor Cesaro.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow. A clean pin for Ambrose! :mark:

Sorry Cesaro.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

:ti


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That is some fucked up hair.

Still would.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> They either have something good planned or *Big Show/Henry is going to main event.*


:larry


MNF it is!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Cesaro loses again. Lesson to anyone saying something bad about that clown Cena. 
You'll get the 5 knuckle shovel


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Wyatt family have a ghost on its stable you can't beat that


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Pretty smart on WWE's part.

Reduce the confrontations between the two to make their face-off in the ring that much more gratifying.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

And they are now referring to that as dirty deeds...?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dat build. Stupid booking and creative for 2 great talents.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

.............Or you know, he went backstage jackasses.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Steph & HHH :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bray's rocking chair, more air time on Raw than Brock Lesnar


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

LigerJ81 said:


> Uh oh Cesaro is bleeding












Jynx


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Really? They have two of the best talkers today in a feud, and they advance the storyline in an angle that has neither man talking?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Wyatt vs Ambrose is the dumbest feud plot in WWE history (2002-Present not WWF).


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wyatt :Hall


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

How do they keep the rocking chair rocking for so long after he leaves?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

So... Bray's new gimmick is chicken Shit?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That poster is sick :banderas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

calling Orton? Uh, shouldn't your employees be at work?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

theatb said:


> And they are now referring to that as dirty deeds...?


That new DDT is a impact finisher & looks "cooler" so that will be Dirty Deeds.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Such a boring team for The Authority as usual


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Calling Randy Orton, outta nowhere!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Look it's the head shrinkers or uso's 

god i hate them


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Steph not wearing her wedding ring. Pregnant :HHH2


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Ambrose is so entertaining


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

awhosawho :mark:
awhosawho :mark:
awhosawho :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

USO boring, makes me want to change the channel 

You say US I say NOOOO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton will turn face at the PPV then. Ok.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> calling Orton? Uh, shouldn't your employees be ay work?


WWE LOGIC


:booklel


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Let me guess.. Usos vs Gold and Star Dust?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Usos, sweet I have a graphic novel to read


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Usos have done the same thing for a year. My god so bad.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

Does Bray Waytt have Kevin Dunn in his backpocket?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Steph looking exceptionally chesty tonight.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> USO boring, makes me want to change the channel
> 
> You say US I say NOOOO


:lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Ugh, the Usos


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Calling Randy Orton

OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Uso's look like two jobber jack o'lanterns in those shirts


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I marked for the white people dancing to the Uso music. Love their music.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> calling Orton? Uh, shouldn't your employees be at work?


Didn't they tell Orton to stay at home until he calmed down about Seth?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

It's easy, in universe, just have HHH promise Randy a match vs Rollins with the briefcase on the line if Team Authority wins, but don't reveal it until the RAW after Summerslam.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Usos???

see ya next week fellas.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I AM Glacier said:


> Cesaro loses again. Lesson to anyone saying something bad about that clown Cena.
> You'll get the 5 knuckle shovel


Have you seen Cesaro's booking since Mania or did you just join the bandwagon saying this is why he'll lose. He's been losing for months :drake1


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Sazer Ramon said:


> How do they keep the rocking chair rocking for so long after he leaves?




The ghost that debuted at HIAC sits in it


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Get to see MIZDOW next :mark:


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> .............Or you know, he went backstage jackasses.


fpalm

I give up. Fuck this company. :lol


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Did I hear that right? Jimmy Uso vs The Miz?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I marked for the white people dancing to the Uso music. Love their music.


Their song is an acid trip version of We Fly High. Plus that Samoan chant at the beginning and their Uso ramblings. I just can't.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Didn't they tell Orton to stay at home until he calmed down about Seth?


I have no idea. I don't follow this shit called booking they do now. They don't either.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

TMPRKO said:


> The ghost that debuted at HIAC sits in it


true, only logical answer.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Usos?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> calling Orton? Uh, shouldn't your employees be at work?


He's at home watching the Network


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> He's at home watching the Network


For free.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

When can we get the Dudleys back


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Miz and Mizdow on the WWE app. :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Their song is an acid trip version of We Fly High. Plus that Samoan chant at the beginning and their Uso ramblings. I just can't.


I hate their entrance. I was happy when they weren't doing it.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> He's at home watching the Network


oh so he's not in the UK already. Cool.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jobber entrance 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> He's at home watching the Network


Shame he can't watch his first World title win


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey look it's the faces cheating


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Dem rematches, that's what the fans want, brother!


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

So we got to miss the fun entrance


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Calling it, Uso's are going to do twin magic, then Mizdow is going to try to do it.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Twin Magic just sounds weird when it's used with The Usos


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Orton will turn face at the PPV then. Ok.


Think he might still be filming The Condemned 2 then.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sandow is annoying


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll never get tired of seeing Sandow acting outside the ring :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Every city wants mizdow. The man is super over.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

MizDow is too much. Lol


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Shame he can't watch his first World title win


He can though. He just can't talk about it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Inside, Miz has to be fuming. He's in the ring doing his thing yet his cheerleader vastly overshadows him.

A joy to watch


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> Think he might still be filming The Condemned 2 then.


Unless he gets kidnapped in New Mexico and held for ransom for 9.99


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Is the WWE actively trying to kill this Mizdow gimmick? I have no doubt they'll succeed.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Fucking Cole. Hating on Sandow and then losing his shit laughing in glee about the Usos doing it


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jay mocking Mizdow mocking Miz. It's like a four-layer burrito of insanity.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Mizdow > both Uso's


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Uso Cena-leaching off of Sandow's gimmick.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

They are now ruining Sandow's gimmick by having the stupid usos copy them fpalm


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

God I love Sandow.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Jay mocking Mizdow mocking Miz. It's like a four-layer burrito of insanity.



:maury


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

DashingRKO said:


> I'll never get tired of seeing Sandow acting outside the ring :lmao


i don't want it over done though, it is special, really special. I don't want it ruined.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

So the Usos are going to be having matches with Miz and Sandow for the next 7 weeks. But hey lets cheer for the old fuck who is responsible for this lame shit.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

LOL...freaking Mizdow...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Some idiot facing the hard camera side has their camera phone flash on while recording...lmao.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Miz must be heated he is second fiddle to his mimicking valet. WrestleMania star to this,


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

are they going to admit you have to buy a month (DEC) to get Nov free?

Or did they change it and its actually free for everyone


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I truly, sincerely hope that Mizdow vs. a ghost is the kickoff match at Survivor Series.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Dave Meltzer auto rates Mizdow matches 5 stars


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is a weird match, lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

FREE! FREE! FREE! FREE! All night long promos of FREE! FREE! FREE! FREE! We are having fun!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Goldusto said:


> i don't want it over done though, it is special, really special. I don't want it ruined.


Same. The problem is WWE ruins everything... especially when you get over to a level they don't want.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well Cole just jizzed in his pants for the Flying Uso


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

PEople not pleased with Mizdow getting kicked


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Uso-crazy, fuck you Cole


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Cleanish win?

Hmm...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

There goes Miz not catching guys again.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

The boo's :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Uso kicked mizdow and got fucking booed lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Usos getting super heat for kicking Mizdow.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

They just jobbed to Mike from The Real World.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Uso's getting booed :lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm actually glad to see Miz get a clean win here. Good stuff Miz


----------



## brahski20 (Jun 20, 2013)

hahahaaha those boo's for the USO's after they kicked Sandow!


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Wow usos getting MAJOR HEAT for attacking Mizdow

dat heel turn opcorn


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UGH they should have booked that match where Sandow switched out for Miz and got the win.

Would have played off what happened last week.

Stupid bookers


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

lol so are the usos heels now? the shit they've been doing implies it. loved the crowd booing the samoan cenas


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Barley even hit Miz on that dive


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Miz gets a win-See that again when we push the clocks ahead in March


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Lol. Usos getting booed. Nice.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Man, Miz is the worst at catching people doing moves over the top rope and shit.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

How's it on TV?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't care about Mark Henry vs Big Show fpalm


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

brahski20 said:


> hahahaaha those boo's for the USO's after they kicked Sandow!


Yup, don't fuck with the stunt double's money maker. :lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Gorilla and Brain were so much better than these jabroni's it's not even funny.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Did Cole just compare Henry and Show to Hogan and Andre???????

Please die Cole , seriously please kill yourself


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Big Show vs Mark Henry for the 200th time.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Show vs Henry a collision like we have never seen before!

Except for the times we have seen the exact same match before unk2


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow this raw sucks.

Now sheamus shitty match and theme music


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Please don't tell me the Big Slow vs Oh Henry (candy bar) is the main event of Raw.

And what is this fuckery they can't have the Sheamus vs Rusev match on raw.

WTF


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This show is so boring. The roster is so stagnant.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Did Michael Cole really just quote Gorilla Monsoon?


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Sheamus pulling double duty?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Crowd is hot in person.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mark Henry vs Big Show :booklel

Irresistible force :booklel

Immovable object :booklel

The object being Henry :booklel :bo


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Rusev vs Sheamus on the network? is it for the us title??


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> I don't care about Mark Henry vs Big Show fpalm


wait, you want then on the Main Event :vince



So now we have matches on the WWE network....


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a Boring Show Fucking God.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:cole But if you live in the UK, then fuck you! You aint getting the network or a free PPV, and we've just pulled a championship match off the main Raw card to rub it in your face!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Show vs Henry Main Event









Are you not Entertained?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

wtf, they're putting matches on the wwe network?! What about us in the UK who can't fucking watch the wwe network?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Really Sheamus is wrestling now on TV, and they advertised his match on the Network right after Raw?

So they are giving Sheamus an excuse for losing?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Please don't tell me the Big Slow vs Oh Henry (candy bar) is the main event of Raw.
> 
> And what is this fuckery they can't have the Sheamus vs Rusev match on raw.
> 
> WTF


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Let's mark for Vince some more for putting on this exciting show.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Kmart makes Wal-Mart look like Target


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eat The Witch said:


> Rusev vs Sheamus on the network? is it for the us title??


Yup. Would say it'd be a fuck finish, but they're so desperate that they might actually change the title.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Even Sheamus is bored with himself.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh man, please win the U.S. title Rusev. I want to feel that heat through the TV. :mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Mizdow is too funny


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Big Show vs Mark Henry is the goddamn main event!?!? :HA :HA :HA


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Markus123 said:


> wtf, they're putting matches on the wwe network?! What about us in the UK who can't fucking watch the wwe network?


Because :daniels UK :vince5


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

but how about the USA network? they agreed? I mean, they pay for get RAW...so they want on television, no?


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Let's mark for Vince some more for putting on this exciting show.


 Yeah I can't believe people were marking for that old fuck. A 70 year old grandpa who is ruining this shit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WWE Network.

We'll suck your dick too.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

well at least Nattie is ring side.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

At least Kidd is wrestling.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

The Cat & Fact Master! :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I like Natalya's big juggs


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Tyson Kidd is on Raw... :mark:

He's probably jobbing to Sheamus.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

God this SUCKS. SO FUCKING BORING!!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> Big Show vs Mark Henry is the goddamn main event!?!? :HA :HA :HA


fpalm I was hoping this was a joke but very much a nightmare

2 guys who should be retired


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

You don't represent us, Lame-ass.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Title matches on the Network after Raw? 

That's about a couple notches away from extortion, lol.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

FEED ME!!!!



FEED ME MORE!!!!!



Should have been Rusev vs Ryback. 


But feeding Rusev to Sheamus is just wrong.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol the only thing Sheamus takes great pride in is letting HHH finish on his face


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Nattie looking like she can get this BBC.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The US Champion should be American in this Rusev deal, but ok.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Want a build up between Sheamus and Rusev.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Tyson Kidd is jobbing to Sheamus. :fact


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> WWE Network.
> 
> We'll suck your dick too.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dayum Natalya


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> Yeah I can't believe people were marking for that old fuck. A 70 year old grandpa who is ruining this shit.


+1. So stupid. He is the reason for everything you see and don't. He is the reason for banning the words 'wrestling' or 'wrestler'. That enough should get a F U chant.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry Shemaus, battling Rusev won't get fans on your side


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Lana kada


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

LongHessa said:


> God this SUCKS. SO FUCKING BORING!!!!!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


So don't watch that way you can stop whining like a bitch.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I AM Glacier said:


> lol the only thing Sheamus takes great pride in is letting HHH finish on his face


Your post is the devil. 666


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Holy Bewbs on Nattie


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

my sweet fuckity fuck Lana is amazing in pink


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

LongHessa said:


> God this SUCKS. SO FUCKING BORING!!!!!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Just sit back and let the E takeover your mind.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

I notice a iwc trend where the show sucks for 95% of it then something good happens and make it all good. Terrible. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

What do they mean the title will be on the line after RAW? What show?


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

JBL Chants.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

A random episode of The Wire would be so much more entertaining than _this_...

Then again, I could say that about most things I watch.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Tyson Kidd looks like a jobber from the 80s. Honestly till I hadn't noticed Nat i was thinking that they're giving Seamus a random jobber squasquash match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nattie and Tyson are having marital problems? 

Well if it happened on Total Divas, then it must be true!


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Yup. Would say it'd be a fuck finish, but they're so desperate that they might actually change the title.


I hope there is a title change.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Because :daniels UK :vince5


It's gonna be fun if they mention the network when Raw's in Liverpool, they'll have some editing out to do!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I dont FUCKING CARE ABOUT TOTAL DIVA's. FUCK.
\


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Because :daniels UK :vince5


:vince New subscribers can have a free month of the Network, and Survivor Series for absolutely free!

:cole But UK fans have to pay for a Sky Subscription and then an extra £15 if they want to watch Survivor Series on Sky Box Office. Sorry about that 

:vince$ :vince$ :vince$



They're in the UK next week, the crowd reaction should be interesting....


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Not one promo from a wrestler besides the opening with Vince.

This is AWFUL


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Story is TJ and Nattie don't get on, legit. TJ, if you want rid of Nattie I'll have her


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

This matchup makes me wonder what a Tyson Kidd vs Dolph Ziggler feud would be like.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm liking 1-800-FELLA's slightly more grown out facial hair. Reminds me of his SOS days. Good to see Kidd on TV again and actually get a nice amount of offense in.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Keep applauding, Natalya....


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Woah Natty's tits.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Natty has nice tots


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Nattie :lenny
Lana :lenny :lenny


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

There are cats on Tyson Kidd's kickpads. :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

If this new guy Tyson beats Sheamus, and Sheamus goes on to beat Rusev, does it mean Tyson can beat Rusev?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


>



:lmao :lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> Not one promo from a wrestler besides the opening with Vince.
> 
> This is AWFUL


Promo? what is this?

Seriously, how many midcard promos we had in the last month? one?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

I want put my tongue on Nattie's breast


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Really?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> A random episode of The Wire would be so much more entertaining than _this_...
> 
> Then again, I could say that about most things I watch.


Any pic of an episode from WCW Nitro from 2000-2001 is better than this. 



I rather see New Blood vs Millionaires club anyday.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

TYSON KIDD WINS!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Tyson won a match! on Raw?!?!?! Whoa!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TJ won :mark:


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

FACT MODAFUCKA!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

We need slo-mo gifs of Nattie.

Pronto.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Holy balls, Tyson won. :lmao


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

So Sheamus loses this match but wins the title match tonight.

Seems legit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Another face acting like a heel


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

I just tuned in, what are they talking about a title match on the network?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:fact


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol Sheamus getting boos for kicking a heel 

GOOD


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking sore loser. Well at least Kidd won.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Kidd wins! :mark:

Sheamus just cheap shots him. Babyface!


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

i once hereed that this ty sen feller is frum kanada eh lolzies


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sheamus the dickhead. Sheamus the asshole.

Yeah, he is the US champ.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

At least it was different.....


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Who knew Tyson Kidd was over enough to turn a guy heel over one cheap shot? Boos everywhere for Sheamus


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Still slappin them hands on the way up the ramp, what a...face?


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Where is Rollins?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

https://twitter.com/LanceStorm/status/529449677796937728


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Such a loser face


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

wait JBL what? "What a sore loser" followed by "I hope Sheamus does that to Rusev tonight" do you hate him or not.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kidd won! And then got promptly bicycle kicked back to NXT. :tyson Pretty decent match, although both guys are talented enough to warrant at least 10+ minutes. +1 to Sheamus for bringing back the cloverleaf.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Please don't be Kane vs Dolph


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

How come the opponent don't interact with the valets these days. Sheamus should have made a grab at Natalya. This is why this mid card matches go no where. They have no fucking edge at all. 

In the Attitude Era a midcarder would have tried to go in on the losing superstar's lady that stepped into the ring.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks like they're doing this shit with Ziggler


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Best raw ever
all the people I care about Ambrose, Sandow, Ziggler are in the first hour.
Guess I can stop watching after this. its going to be all down hill from here except for Rollins


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

MaskedKane said:


> Where is Rollins?


Buying cinder blocks at Wal-Mart


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Are they really that low on starpower?

You know it kills them inside to have to go to Ziggler to cover the 9:00 hour.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

I just watched Lucha Underground episode 1 - 3 matches...1 hour..storylines...not a minute wasted. 3 HOURS of raw? NO!


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Does The Celtic Warrior Title change hands on count-out??????

The upset of the year!!!! FACTTT! YAY TYSON!!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Alicenchains said:


> wait JBL what? "What a sore loser" followed by "I hope Sheamus does that to Rusev tonight" do you hate him or not.


That isn't JBL. That's Vince talking through JBL.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Buying cinder blocks at Wal-Mart


He's cackling to himself while painting those styrofoam pieces gray as we speak.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

That was actually a pretty good match. I wonder if they are gonna use Tyson Kidd more, and at least put him in a title match. Kidd vs Ziggler. :mark:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

TMPRKO said:


> Who knew Tyson Kidd was over enough to turn a guy heel over one cheap shot? Boos everywhere for Sheamus


Tbf that was a pretty heelish thing to do. At the end of the day Seamus is a Cena clone and therefore has the same fans. He won't get "bad-ass" pops ever.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Vince is wondering why he can't get Network buys....

I have watched 1hour of Raw tonight, and the reason is completely obvious


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Happy any time that goofy fuck Sheamus loses


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> How come the opponent don't interact with the valets these days. Sheamus should have made a grab at Natalya. This is why this mid card matches go no where. They have no fucking edge at all.
> 
> In the Attitude Era a midcarder would have tried to go in on the losing superstar's lady that stepped into the ring.


If she did it purposely, alright. But since she didn't why would Sheamus care about her one way or the other otherwise?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm Ziggler


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> Any pic of an episode from WCW Nitro from 2000-2001 is better than this.



Challenge accepted:


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Watch Kane's new movie, See No Clean Finish


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TRIPS


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes yes he's back out


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> He's cackling to himself while painting those styrofoam pieces gray as we speak.


And buying bleach for his hair


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Bow down to the :HHH2


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> Are they really that low on starpower?
> 
> You know it kills them inside to have to go to Ziggler to cover the 9:00 hour.


Nevermind.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Would of marked the fuck out if HHH wrestled Ziggles


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MaskedKane said:


> Watch Kane's new movie, See No Clean Finish


No finish is ever clean :mark::mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

When the hell are we going to see Sting. I've been waiting since WrestleMania 30.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Da fuck is this shit?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Steph to bury Ziggy.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Rollins and Ziggler?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait Ziggler vs the WWE "suits"

That is the same fight Dolph has been having since day one


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe Dolph is facing everyone.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Yup I was right, Team Cena is gonna try to convince Dolph to join but he's gonna turn heel and join with Team Authority.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I would get excited over this Ziggler "promotion to the main event", but we all know he's in that match just to eat a pin.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

wtf can jew nose and stinky cunt botched titty job get any more fucking airtime?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I wanna go 1 on 1 with Steph :trips3


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh good, a recap before we get an explanation. HOORAY.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HHH's theme hits. Cole: "vs the entire authority?". Way to read off script early.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

It's time for HHH and Stephs reign to end, they've done no good for WWE.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jesus! Vince needs to take a long sleep. Look at dem eyes


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Sigh. I skipped the first hour hoping to AVOID Stephanie and Trips.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Going to try & recruit Dolph.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

But Steph...I don't like Cena.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol Steph saying we all put our hope in John Cena


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"As opposed to most authority figures, we never sell for anyone because we have egos the size of the ever-expanding universe."


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

stinky cunt old saggy botched tit job steph get the fuck outta here


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Rollins' smile. :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO if Kane is the second best part of your team, it ain't fuckin' strong Steph.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Steph with the worst "RRRRRRRRRANDY OOOOOOOOOORTON" in history


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It's time to be lame!
Time to be lame!
Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha
Ha, ha, ha

It's all about the lame, and how you gay it
All about control, marrying boss's daughter makes it
All about your debt, and if you can pay it
I am the lame, and I know you can't beat me

I am lame, you don't wanna play me
I'll have daddy make you lose , no way you can shake it
If you don't, it's TNA for you
I am the lame, and I'll sue!

Look over your shoulder, ready to run
I'm a little bitch, Vince's newest son
I am the lame, and I make the rules
So move on out, or I'll bury you
Try and figure out what the move’s gonna be?
Easy sucker, Vince will force you to flee
to the independant circuit, where you will stay
'Cuz I am the lame and I want to be gay
It's time to be lame...
Ha, ha, ha, ha
Time to be lame!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

You're strongest team has Kane in it :booklel:booklel:booklel


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dolph you are free to team up with the guy, who literally dumped crap all over you 2 years ago


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Who's wants to team up with that megalomaniac


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena did drop poop on you and your girlfriend Dolph. 

I'm just saying.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

HHH is preaching


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Crowd sucks


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

2000 WCW was better than this. Heck, back to Vince early on Raw, WCW was better at it's height than WWF. Marks in that crowd booing WCW most likely never watched.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If Cena team wins HHH and Steph and Kane can't do anything to hurt Ziggler or anyone else.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I would mark so hard if Ziggler just dropped the mic and left the ring.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

You can tell he wanted to say, "Cena wins, lol"


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I THOUGHT HE WAS GONNA SAY JOHN CENA WINS.... LOL!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Damn HHH taking shoots


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> So Vince is wondering why he can't get Network buys....
> 
> I have watched 1hour of Raw tonight, and the reason is completely obvious


Step 1: Alienate most of your existing fans by 'pussifying' the company in order to try and promote a couple of failed senate campaigns for your wife, casing them to become an angry bunch of ranters on the internet.

Step 2: Launch a an internet network service that you're hoping those same bunch of people will subscribe to. Promise to put tons of Attitude and Ruthless Agression era content on it, but then don't deliver anywhere near as much as expected. Completely fuck up both the Canadian and UK launches.

Step 3: Profit? :shrug


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

Kane on the strongest team in history 

lollllllllllll


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

HHH with that subtle Curtain Call jab. :HHH2


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

I AM Glacier said:


>


the fuck


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I know this HHH promo is kayfabe, but spitting some truth about Cena there


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

HHH dumped crap on Dolph as well, back in his SS days.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

damn


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL at Triple H being real here.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> 2000 WCW was better than this. Heck, back to Vince early on Raw, WCW was better at it's height than WWF. Marks in that crowd booing WCW most likely never watched.


LOL. No it wasn't.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Actually a really good promo from HHH.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Trips actually doing a good job here of making Ziggler look good regardless. About friggin' time


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I'm pleasantly surprised to see HHH put over Ziggler on the mic here.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HHH being real as always


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They are just so fucking evil. God damn :lmao
Fuck :lmao


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

HHH on his #FactsOnly shit :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

deathslayer said:


> I THOUGHT HE WAS GONNA SAY JOHN CENA WINS.... LOL!


Oh my gosh me too! He definitely was thinking about it.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Better quest Steph. 


Where's Brock Lesnar?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol Hunter cutting deep.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lololol
HHH exposing Cena for the burying machine he is


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

RatedR10 said:


> I'm pleasantly surprised to see HHH put over Ziggler on the mic here.


Wait until the end of the segments where they kill him.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dolph is a litle hot with the Twitter machine-I don't know about trying to light him up or he starts a pipe bomb sttyle comeback.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

These promos would be great on a good crowd


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe, but we all know no matter what happens CENAWINSLOL


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Miz, Sheamus, Tyson Kidd and Ziggler..... Yawn I'm fuckin bored


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HHH busting out the shovel on another gravedigger.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Goddamn HHH & Steph are fucking awesome, I hate them :lol

So evil, so conniving, so manipulative :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

HHH is damn good here.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I hope this leads to a Dolph heel turn.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

This is crap.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

All John Cena need is to put Chyna on his team. Game Over.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

good promo


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> They are just so fucking evil. God damn :lmao
> Fuck :lmao


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

This is actually a good promo, but HHH sure does love listening to the sound of his own voice.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:trips5 so good


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Ziggy heel turn at SS?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Pleased that he still put him over a bit there.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Come on Dolf!!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Telling John Cena the answer is no???


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

somebody was watching tropic thunder


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Anything huh? 

How about Steph in the sack?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ziggler, you're such a cunt.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

kokepepsi said:


> These promos would be great on a good crowd


Amen to that. Triple H and Stephanie kill it on a weekly basis but not too much else is there to support them. A great crowd would be nice.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Jabroni :rock


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ziggler throwing around terms like "jabronis." LOL!


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

JABORINES!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And now Ziggler gets pinned lolol.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Ehhhhhhhh, weak.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler said "jabronis"


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Ziggler getting a massive pop


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

What a waste.....


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

2 Jabronis :rock


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ziggler ded


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

And now the beatdown commences.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Dolph really is a B+ player on the mic, he cuts good backstage promos but jeezus.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Ziggler you fucking moron
Ask for a fucking title match you dingus


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Calling Joey and Jamie jabroni :ti


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Stupid , you don't want a WWE title match?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Alphy B said:


> somebody was watching tropic thunder


Ziggler really wants that fucking Tivo


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol building that positive reaction up for Dolph so when the leader of Team Cena Leeches returns he can well Leech off it


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Reality era

bow down to the fucking king


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Steph and HHH are the best.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

lol HHH now with an excuse for why he'll randomly bury Ziggler


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

yes chants- eyes roll lmao


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

IWC=12 year olds, thanks Trips


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Nine99 said:


> Amen to that. Triple H and Stephanie kill it on a weekly basis but not too much else is there to support them. A great crowd would be nice.


IMO they let it die. 

HHH & Stephanie from 2000 was 200x better than this.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> Stupid , you don't want a WWE title match?


Brock would break him into a billion pieces :maury


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Ziggler is a strong D+ on the mic


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

New Champion coming


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

A Jabroni calling others jabronis

:eyeroll


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes, Rollins getting some gold!!!


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> HHH's theme hits. Cole: "vs the entire authority?". Way to read off script early.


my thoughts exactly


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Rollins new IC Champ :mark:


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Rollins Ziggler??!??!?!?!? Hot damn


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh no. This isn't good at all. I'll be surprised if Ziggler keeps the title.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Seth Rollins and Ziggler going at 9 to make way for the inevitable Big Show/Mark Henry main event. 

Why???


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Triple H with that reality


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Rollins as the new IC champion and Mr. MITB? Now where have I seen that before? :hmm:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

They're going to give Seth that career-anchor of a title? yeh right


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Chances Rollins comes out of Raw IC Champ?


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I wish Ziggler would go away he is so boring


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

dolph is short


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Rollins vs Ziggler :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH even better Rollins is wrestling at 9 PM now I can really stop watching

And are they really going to big show vs Henry in the main event 

who is left? All the talent has wrestled in the first hour.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

V05 hair treatment on a pole match?!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

That smug look on Rollins face.

I swear they're doing a damn good job of making Rollins legit punchable. I haven't hated a wrestler in real life like this since HHH back in 2000.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

If Rollins loses does he cash in on Ziggler for a rematch?:shrug


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hopefully when HHH and Stephanie is removed from power, the Authority is disbanded. The only authority figures in the WWE will be just Commissioner Slaughter, who Vince will reinstate.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The boos when it was confirmed Ziggler be on Cena's team :lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I hate this
The same thing he pulled off against Punk
They cut shoot promos which leave the crowd confused as fuck and don't know whether to booo or cheer HHH/Authority
Fuck


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nine99 said:


> IWC=12 year olds, thanks Trips



No HHH long heel promo is complete without a shot at the "IWC"

Though I would be careful HHH making fun of 12 yr olds like that, may not want to alienate the only demographic that is still on the WWE's side


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

OMG they're putting the IC title on rollins ... unless Randy causes a DQ ... and that will be our main event and Randy gets written off telly for a while


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Ziggles should of asked for Steph to wear anything other than what she's wearing


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

IC title still exists?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Nine99 said:


> Chances Rollins comes out of Raw IC Champ?


Something tells me something out of nowhere will ruin his chance:mark:


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Ziggler to continue his streak of the best match of the night


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*NOT THE INTERCONTINENTAL TITLE!*


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> IMO they let it die.
> 
> HHH & Stephanie from 2000 was 200x better than this.


I agree man I'm not saying the crowd is necessarily wrong in not being amped every week. I do know though that the last few weeks I've seen some glimpses into potential from segments on Raw and it didn't hit at all with the crowd. I'm not even opposed to heat being piped in at this point.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Seth is going to get Damien Sandowed with that MITB briefcase.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Ryback for the save ? Perfect time for it.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

oh man, I was hoping Dolph was going to say he wanted to sleep with stephanie


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ziggler to get buried up until SS. 

Then turns on Cena at SS and joins The Authority to make his life easier.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Kane or something will probably try n get involved and Cena will run down and Ziggler will retain, i'd like to see Rollins go over though.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Does Bray Waytt have Kevin Dunn in his backpocket?


Probably front pocket :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

They can't be giving that albatross of a title to Seth, can they?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks like title switch coming up.


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Orton comes in rkos Rollins joins team cena


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Jabroni :rock


lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I AM Glacier said:


> Ziggles should of asked for Steph to wear anything other than what she's wearing



Actually when they said he could have anything he wanted, Ziggler should have said,

I want Steph to get naked right now :trips5


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Something tells me something out of nowhere will ruin his chance:mark:


You're right, that slipped my mind good call


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Even Flow said:


> Ziggler to get buried up until SS.
> 
> Then turns on Cena at SS and joins The Authority to make his life easier.


Then Cena vs Ziggler feud, which you know how that ends.....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so after this match what is possibly left ?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thought that was a good promo for all of them, Trips put over Ziggler, Ziggler got a pop from the crowd in his promo, of course this forum pick apart everything from it though.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Eat The Witch said:


> oh man, I was hoping Dolph was going to say he wanted to sleep with stephanie


Didn't he already sleep with Vickie Guerrero. He prefers them older.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

dat witch laugh :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> so after this match what is possibly left ?


Hold on, I'll look back on last week's Raw to tell you. Same.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This actually should be a pretty great match.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> so after this match what is possibly left ?


Lana :lenny


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:cole And during Survivor Series, I'm going to mock everybody who's paid to watch it, including our great fans in the UK.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Probably front pocket :mark:


I'm sure Wyatt doesn't like teeth :HHH2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> so after this match what is possibly left ?


Matadores vs. Dust Brothers, divas match, random mid-card match that dies at 10:30, Henry vs. Show.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> so after this match what is possibly left ?


3 Divas matches, Big Show crying and a tag match main event ending in disqualification.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> so after this match what is possibly left ?



You don't want to know,

Show/Henry
Bellacrap

Are the only 2 things I can think of


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DashingRKO said:


> Lana :lenny


yeah on the network for 9.99 opcorn


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

thingstoponder said:


> dat witch laugh :lmao


serious - just adds to his organic heelness


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Hold on, I'll look back on last week's Raw to tell you. Same.


 Yep they basically use the same format and same guys just reaarange a few things its been like that for months.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

sweeten16 said:


> Orton comes in rkos Rollins joins team cena




Go from fighting a man in hell in a cell to partnering with him in a month. :heyman5


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Wet hair vs Wet hair

winner gets IC title and blow dryer


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Matadores vs. Dust Brothers, divas match, random mid-card match that dies at 10:30, Henry vs. Show.


good good, after this match COD here I come .


what a great 90 min raw tonight. can't believe this title match isn't at 10 pm


----------



## Awesome Smark (Sep 25, 2014)

Has the sexy Big Hoss appeared on camera? I just am now watching RAW.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah on the network for 9.99 opcorn


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jerry Lawler is 109 years old and doesn't know who Machiavelli is. Mmmmkay.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome Smark said:


> Has the sexy Big Hoss appeared on camera? I just am now watching RAW.



Considering none of us have ever seen her I don't we'd even know if we have


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Does anyone else zone out of the commentary and then when you focus on it you think, wtf are they talking about? and what's it got to do with this match?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

This match is surprisingly boring....


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I miss old Jerry Lawler, he goes through the motions too much these days. Old King used to speak with a faster higher pitch and tell some back story about the heel in this match, to boost the stars report.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

what the fuck is this commetary


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

zzzzzzzz


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> I miss old Jerry Lawler, he goes through the motions too much these days. Old King used to speak with a faster higher pitch and tell some back story about the heel in this match, to boost the stars report.


"I think I saw a tooth"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

JBL: "You're not calling the match!"

Cole keeps going off-topic.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lawler, you're a fucking idiot.

"JBL, why do you go on vacation? You're on an ego trip as it is." :lmao So fucking stupid. That wasn't clever. That just sounded dumb.


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

thanks jbl, pointing out that this dumbass michael cole hasnt called the match


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Commercial mania runnin wild

Well let me sell you something Brother


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I want Joey Styles and Booker T, right now


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

If Dolph loses imma cry


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

How cool would Seth Rollins be if he was built like Razor Ramon/Scott Hall, and had facial hair and sounded just like him. 

Now back to WWE Reality. 

Ah the disappointment.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Markus123 said:


> Does anyone else zone out of the commentary and then when you focus on it you think, wtf are they talking about? and what's it got to do with this match?


ya man..king - lame ass jokes with no confidence behind it...jbl blabbling on and makes u question if he was actually a WHC...and cole trying to control the three headed snake and *trying to hold back from saying VINTAGE*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

jesse ventura > all the other WWF/E commentators


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They need to get that black dude for commentary on raw.
he knows how to call the match and actually knows the name of the moves.

Cole has never learned the names of the wrestlign moves, that is why he never calls the matches.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm falling asleep during this show 

zzzzzzz


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

You know the match is sucking when you're all discussing the commentators and the commentators are discussing something else. 

These two need to pick it up. They're capable of so much better.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> jesse ventura > all the other WWF/E commentators


You are joking right?

Have you head of Bobby Heenan or Jim Ross? LOL


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Listening to this Ziggler hate. 

He works hard. He gives everything he has every single match. I rarely even see him take a night off if he's ever done so. Not so good on the mic? Who gives a hydroelectric damn? He does the best he can with what voice he has. 

Years ago, when Ric Flair "gave" the Miz the nod and the Figure Four, I thought "WTF?". Ziggler fits the Nature Boy profile to a fucking tee. He has the walk and facial expressions of Buddy Rogers if anyone has ever bothered to notice.He's got the cockiness of Ric Flair down. He's self promoting like ALL the Nature Boys(Yes, even Buddy Landell) and can take bumps like no one except Seth Rollins. He's even got the bleached hair for god's sake!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HHHbkDX said:


> Lawler, you're a fucking idiot.
> 
> "JBL, why do you go on vacation? You're on an ego trip as it is." :lmao So fucking stupid. That wasn't clever. That just sounded dumb.


Best part is he was so happy with himself after that he chucked like he did something great.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rollins is working like a heel. Not every match has to be a high flying spot fest to be a good match, the match is fine.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

How many times do we need to here that SS is free. We get it!!!!!


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

These constant plugs makes me not want the network, even though it's free.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> Listening to this Ziggler hate.
> 
> He works hard. He gives everything he has every single match. I rarely even see him take a night off if he's ever done so. Not so good on the mic? Who gives a hydroelectric damn? He does the best he can with what voice he has.
> 
> Years ago, when Ric Flair "gave" the Miz the nod and the Figure Four, I thought "WTF?". Ziggler fits the Nature Boy profile to a fucking tee. He has the walk and facial expressions of Buddy Rogers if anyone has ever bothered to notice.He's got the cockiness of Ric Flair down. He's self promoting like ALL the Nature Boys(Yes, even Buddy Landell) and can take bumps like no one except Seth Rollins. He's even got the bleached hair for god's sake!


And before it's said, I'm not a mark of anyone. If I had to say "mark" about anything, I'd say I mark for anyone who works their ass off. Same with ordinary people doing their ordinary jobs. I appreciate what they do if they put their all into it.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I'd pay $50 a month for WWE Network if it aired Raw without these douche bags calling matches


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

It's not that hard to put on an exciting Raw. I have like 30 ideas that run through my head each hour I watch this crap that would get more excitement in this show.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh sort your hair out Ziggler.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AbareKiller said:


> These constant plugs makes me not want the network, even though it's free.


That's WWE for you. When they want to push something, they annoy the hell out of their fanbase.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm a big fan of Ziggler but he really needs to sort his hair out!


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

That turnbuckle powerbomb is nice.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

BUCKLE BOMB!


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

How come they don't have a heel ref?


----------



## Parrulo (Aug 21, 2014)

I kinda like Ziggler but that hair must go.

That fake blond is disgusting


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Does that move have a name? Where Rollins runs with his opponent like that and tosses them at the turnbuckle.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MaskedKane said:


> How many times do we need to here that SS is free. We get it!!!!!


they say it a million times in hopes they catch someone flipping over from the NFL game.

I would be curious how many times there is an AD break for MNF lines up with they plug the network.

I bet more times than not, its during an ad.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> You are joking right?
> 
> Have you head of Bobby Heenan or Jim Ross? LOL


No I'm not joking. You watch when Jesse commentated? I know Ross' screaming is popular.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Geez Russo is right wrestling for wrestling sake is a snooze.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

MaskedKane said:


> How many times do we need to here that SS is free. We get it!!!!!


Push those sales dammit :vince5

or lack of


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If Mr.Ass would have hit that fameasser it would have been a wrap.:side:


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> No I'm not joking. You watch when Jesse commentated? I know Ross' screaming is popular.


The idea of Jim Ross and Jesse Ventura in their primes calling RAW gives me goosebumps.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

"Enziguri to the back of the head!"

:cole


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Headliner said:


> If Mr.Ass would have hit that fameasser it would have been a wrap.:side:


Not in a title match!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Remember the 'New and Improved' Dolph Ziggler, that went right back to Ramen Noodle Ziggler after that.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

good match tbh


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> No I'm not joking. You watch when Jesse commentated? I know Ross' screaming is popular.


Yes, Jesse is up there but he isn't better than Ross and Heenan.

But he is top 5 for WWF no doubt.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the likelihood of ziggler losing is ruining this match for me.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> If Mr.Ass would have hit that fameasser it would have been a wrap.:side:


Give Junior a break, he can't even work out the romen noodle hair.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ziggler and his Superman undies


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Borias said:


> The idea of Jim Ross and Jesse Ventura in their primes calling RAW gives me goosebumps.


Yes.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Ziggler's hair makes him look like he came straight out the 80s ha.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Face Turn has been completed


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

OMGOMGOMOGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG YASSS.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

ORTON HAD HIS COKE


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: RKO!!!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

good job Ziggler is wearing pants underneath.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

An Asian ref :mark:


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

RKO outta nowhere!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAAS!*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Yup i called it:dance3


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

What a surprise


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

ORTON :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton's face though :ti


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey Triple H I got your Phone call


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

OUTTA NOWHERE.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Orton's already looking like a douche as a face fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Orton's fucking face after the RKO.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

:lol @ the ref not doing anything.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is this match no DQ?

what a huge botch LOL

the ref didnt even call for the bell


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

No dq??? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

why no DQ?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

RKO! :mark:


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

OUT........OF.........NOWHERE!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

The commentary ruined the end of the match. That should have been way more climatic


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

RKO OUTTA NO WHERE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

why hasn't the bell rung?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow Orton is exciting again, let's mark out until he isn't booked strong again you guys!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Dammit, wanted Rollins to win the belt.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Sooooooooo, no bell?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

FROM OUTTA NOWHERE!!11 :rko2


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Who the fuck is Ertun, Cole?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> Orton's already looking like a douche as a face fpalm


How?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

That was a ending right out of the Attitude Era with the ref not ringing the bell or nothing.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Really wanted Rollins to win the belt fuck me


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooo the match never finished?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins' reactions after getting rko'd are everything.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

hehehehe, called it. yay!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I marked out for Randy and his RKO!

Great match between Ziggler and Rollins though. I loved the Ziggler/HHH promo. It's been my favorite part of RAW so far.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Orton is a face again fpalm


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

no bell????? must be lodged into my head these rasslin rulez


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

um... the match?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

They didn't even ring the bell.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rollins should have stayed down for a little longer.

So we're going to get the Steph/H segment where she tells H that she told him it wasn't a good idea for Orton to be on the team.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Superkick said:


> If Dolph loses imma cry


The two jabronis got involved to screw with Ziggler, then an RKO outta nowhere on Rollins. Both guys are protected. And a good match.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Why wasn't that the main event? Can someone please explain


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

This is when you miss JR. Cole fucking sucks so bad.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I think that was a ref botch..He forgot to signal the bell.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Crowd sucks. That was a bigger moment but the crowd reaction was horrible.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

why wasn't there a DQ?


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So wait if Orton was in the arena, why did HHH have to call him before?

Unless Randy just showed up at the arena....Outta No Where


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Kane: "what are you DOING Randy???!!" as they aggressively march past each other hahahahahahahahahahahahaah


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

barnesk9 said:


> Why wasn't that the main event? Can someone please explain


Because of the big show vs Mark Henry? :faint:


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Ziggler keeps title by disqualification? Wasn't called though


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

So they have two title matches tonight. One is after Raw and the one on Raw has a fuck finish? Good booking right there.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ding? Ding? Ding?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

..geez. Don't make me repeat this again. 

Ref botched the signal for the bell. He'll be working at Foot Locker next week.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

I counting down the weeks before Noble and Mercury headline RAW in a handicap match against Cena, Orton or Ambrose.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stad said:


> Orton is a face again fpalm


Right there with ya. People don't see into the future much. 

Marking now, until Ambrose is forced to turn heel with Cena, Orton, and Reigns as your top 3 faces. Then Orton gets bad booking, 'turn Orton heel' will happen in less than a year.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Algernon said:


> This is when you miss JR. Cole fucking sucks so bad.


Cole isn't nearly as bad as Lawler. Lawler's the one who needs to get out of there. Leave it to JBL to make jokes.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

That's still the highest level the IC title has been put on in years


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> The two jabronis got involved to screw with Ziggler, then an RKO outta nowhere on Rollins. Both guys are protected. And a good match.


Yeah the booking there was fine though I find it odd they didn't ring the bell to indicate a DQ. Tbh I only tuned in for this, what was this Ziggler/HHH promo people are talking about?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Poor Randy. Having to turn face against his wishes.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Borias said:


> The idea of Jim Ross and Jesse Ventura in their primes calling RAW gives me goosebumps.






first few seconds


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Superkick said:


> Yeah the booking there was fine though I find it odd they didn't ring the bell to indicate a DQ. Tbh I only tuned in for this, what was this Ziggler/HHH promo people are talking about?


Triple H was trying to recruit Ziggler for Team Authority and put him over in the process. Ziggy got mic time. You should watch it!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

What a good metaphor for 90% of WWE feuds. It just sorta of randomly ends and you're like WTF


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That ferret face Orton was making was so bizarre.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Face Orton is the only interesting Orton.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

The commentary ruined that match completely. It did start off pretty weak but that ending needed to be back by exciting play by play.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Coke Orton!! :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I AM Glacier said:


> What a good metaphor for 90% of WWE feuds. It just sorta of randomly ends and you're like WTF


The sopranos


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Say what you want about Orton as a face but he's over as eff.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Ha Orton channeligng Tony Montana


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Big Show and Mark Henry, still on the main roster, winning belts, contending for heavyweight belts and closing out RAW.

BIG MEN DRAW BIG MONEY, DAMMIT!

:vince3


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ortons hand movements :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's on that good crack.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What's Orton been smoking? :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy shit Randy Orton has been fucking awesome the past few weeks


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena stealing Ambrose gimmick LOL

WWFuckery


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Second week in a row that we're getting an intense, coke-fueled promo from Randall. :dance3


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Can Orton just keep cutting promos like this?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Orton on blow is rad. Keep the rails comin Randy and share please.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*STOP!*


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Now that was a good match


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

'I really need my fuckin fix' Orton


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

All this "Coke Orton" is meant to be a bit funny...but I'm thinking he's really, seriously, coked up this time. lol. Big time.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Coke captains.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Randy BLOWrton


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Look at me Orton.... Lay off the Coke :HHH2


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

"Seth was gonna become the Intercontinental title" - Michael Cole


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

If you're so angry, Orton, just nail him with a steel chair. Let it all out :trips2


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Triple H and Orton about to make out


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Are they going to kiss now?


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

I NEED THE OLD STONE COLD!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I thought Steph said 'Coke captains' at first.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Now kith


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

He needs the viper eh


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Orton's booking seems to be someone who is........UNSTABLE?

Ambrose is done. Damn.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Can we get a clean main event finish?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Look at me Orton.... Lay off the Coke :HHH2


He needs to keep using, lol! This is the Randy Orton I love. :dance opcorn


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

HHH straight lording tonight 
He's so fucking good


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Man if Batista comes back for Team Authority, I'll legit mark out.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Is this quote Tropic Thunder night or what


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Trips doing his epic voice.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow I changed the channel and Triple H is still talking? Jesus CHRIST.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So 3 guys are wrestling TWICE tonight LOL

Sheamus, Rollins and Orton.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Orton vs Rollins , after the fight kiss and makeup just like in high school


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

HHH definitely watch tropic thunder this week


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Why doesn't Triple H just put himself in the match if it's so damn important?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If you have to shut one eye because the other person is spitting while talking, you're too close.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Damn


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

AbareKiller said:


> Man if Batista comes back for Team Authority, I'll legit mark out.


I think Batista is done with wwe and I don't blame him


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

We just got a new main event.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hunter is great when he gets intense.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao HHH


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

ummmmm is this raw actually good?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The fuck is this? :aryalol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

zoned out during that trips promo. this motherfucker is a bore.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Those eyes scared the fuck out of me!


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Harper sighting :mark: YES


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

If Trips wants to add to his _strongest_ team he has to replace Kane with......oh I don't know. Layla?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Was that Harper?


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> So 3 guys are wrestling TWICE tonight LOL
> 
> Sheamus, Rollins and Orton.


I think this is Ortons first match


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What the fuck was that C level horror movie garbage.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

WTF :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The absolute fuck was that?


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Lawler's reaction. :lmao


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

WTF? :lol::lol:lol

Man, watching raw can be a trip at times.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Lawler.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Best booked Raw in forever

and because Cena isn't there

I hope both his legs are broken so I can enjoy WWE again


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Harper confirmed Mr. Googlee Eyes


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Dem eyes :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

luuuuke


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wyatt going after Ambrose because they're _the same_ :aries2 so Rowan will go after Wyatt

edit I meant Harper, not Rowan


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Zoned out and all I heard was Mark Henry saying size didn't matter:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> What the fuck was that C level horror movie garbage.


Well I loved it so...


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Triple H is shrinking. I don't know exactly when they taped that DX Exclusive interview with him and Shawn Michaels but he looked very small for his competing size. Otherwise I would think he is going to be put himself in this PPV match.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Was that Harper? sure as hell didn't sound like him.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Enjoying raw so far


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So Triple H is Les Grossman and Orton is Kirk Lazarus?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

This Raw has been fantastic, just saying.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Phillies3:16 said:


> I think Batista is done with wwe and I don't blame him


na he said he will be back just a matter of when


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

@WWECreative_ish 1m1 minute ago

We believe the words you're looking for are "...the fuck was that?" #RAWTonight :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Pojko said:


> I NEED THE OLD STONE COLD!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Rollins vs Orton should be good. That speech by Hunter reminds me of when Orton defended his belt against Benoit in their rematch, though. Motivate him then turn on him when it's least expected!

xm8nmn


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PWI saying it's Harper :mark:


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Stad said:


> Was that Harper? sure as hell didn't sound like him.


 I thought it did tbf.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Harper sounded like Biker Taker.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Rollins vs Orton should be good. That speech by Hunter reminds me of when Orton defended his belt against Benoit in their rematch, though. Motivate him then turn on him when it's least expected!
> 
> xm8nmn


LOL

After 10 years you'd think Orton would be wise to Triple H's bullshit


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Natecore said:


> Well I loved it so...


Not a fan of all those eyes. Made my eyes hurt.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Not a fan of all those eyes. Made my eyes hurt.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh no wonder this Raw is really good, no Cena.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena prob home playing CoD, you know, military duty.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Just came home. What did I miss?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ryback squash time.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

A wild Titus O'neil appears


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Titus Primetime O'Neil!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Titus. flabbynsick. Getting fed to the white man.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

RYBACK!!!!!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Not Titus


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Titus, you're name is spelt L-O-S-E-R


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Poor Titus.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Feed Me More!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh snap! Ryback!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

And no one gives a shit about Ryback


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Titus on Team Authority :mark:




:heyman6

edit - obvious troll -_-


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Wake up.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Big Guy


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh hey, I guess we're supposed to just ignore the last year and a half with Ryback never happened.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Don't bury Titus The Ryback.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

No fucks given from the crowd :ti


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That thunderous pop for Ryback. Holy shit! Wait, we still like him right?


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Titus getting jobbed again. fpalm Just go to TNA, dude.


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

not much of a reaction for ryback, i thought it would be louder


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

The big guy!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Oh hey, I guess we're supposed to just ignore the last year and a half with Ryback never happened.


It was with Curtis Axel so...............


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

And he brought back the armbands. <3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They did so much damage to







.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Inc Goldberg chants


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ryback time


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Titus O'Neil looks like Morris Chestnut and Terry Crews had a baby.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Good back breaker


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Just came home. What did I miss?


about an hour and forty five minutes of Raw.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So i guess Orton's head will be introduced to the cinder blocks then

opcorn


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bark


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Feel like I've done a complete U-Turn on Ryback, never really liked him before but since that heel run when he got to show a bit more personality and shit, and apparently him being like a really good guy backstage and with fans he's won me over.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Guys, do we like Ryback still or no? Orton right now?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Damn I like Titus too


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Titus manhandling Ryback, way too kill his momentum a week in the "push"


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

If I see that gif one more time.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

not 100 % certain but i think Ryback got legit a little fucked up from that drop, looked painful


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ryback Rules


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ryback on Team Authority


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ryback with dem two moves of doom :lel


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I like Ryback but his finisher is fucking retarded


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

FEED ME MORE

The Big Guy

Ryback Rules


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Titus is better off trying to go to black hollywood. I'm sure a couple of them dudes can get him in a movie. This WWE shit ain't working for him.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Hopefully Ryback's back isn't actually hurt


----------



## EdgeHead 4 Life (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't understand why they don't use Titus a bit more. He shows a lot of charisma in the limited tv time they give him.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Renee kada


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Not a Big Show promo


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

he needs a powerbomb, but well Titus's finisher is a powerbomb so cant really.

@ EDged, eh he isn;t that great in ring compared to the rest of the roster, can perform competently enough but hardly AAA quality.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Titus actually got some good shots. bama Good to see Ryback looking to be included in the Team John Boy / Team Authority match.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I AM Glacier said:


> I like Ryback but his finisher is fucking retarded


It shows off his power in every possible way. Unless Paul Heyman sandbags him.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> It was with Curtis Axel so...............


Not like anyone remembers.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Tommy-V said:


>


:trips8


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

god damn it 
Did Show's fat ass just weasel his way into the main event


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Renee = TITanka :cena5


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Henry on Authority and Big Show on team Cena boring


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Ugh. Big Show on Team Cena confirmed. Yuck.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Please welcome....THE BIG SHOW


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

I hope John say no to Big Show. Do we really need him in the main event at SS. It isn't 1999


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Big Show feels betrayed :lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Renee is hot as hell tonight


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Big Show is about the last partner one could trust. This guy has flip-flopped more times than there are American states!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

And the Ryback comeback has begun in earnest


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ATE AT MY KITCHEN. SHIT IN MY TOILET. O.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Says Mark Henry beat him in a way he can't explain.

Goes on to explain the way he was beaten.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Show Mad Henry ate the extra Turkey leg in the frideg

Shit I'd be upset too


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I'm so betrayed.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Big show about to cry like a new years baby


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Change the Channel!" "Change the Channel!"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Ryback on Team Authority












He's joining Team John Boy, bro! :russo


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

djkhaled said:


> not much of a reaction for ryback, i thought it would be louder


The crowd overall is generally quieter tonight.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I'M SO BETRAYED I CAN'T EVEN BEGIN TO EXPLAIN HOW BETRAYED I FEEL.

Fuck off out of here.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Big Show misses his friend :drake1


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Its time for both of them to retire


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected] Big Show being a 'decent" actor there...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

He gonna' cry? :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Headliner said:


> ATE AT MY KITCHEN. SHIT IN MY TOILET. O.


:lmao


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> Big Show feels betrayed :lmao


He feels so betrayed he can't even explain how betrayed he feels.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Will Big Show cry today?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Does anyone care for any shit involving these 2 slugs?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

iKingAces said:


> Ugh. Big Show on Team Cena confirmed. Yuck.



So let's examine Team Cena Leeches
so far...

Dolph Ziggler - Cena literally dumped crap all over him in a personal feud 2 years ago

The Big Show - A man that Cena has had numerous feuds with and has tried to "end" Cena many times


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

BrockTheOne said:


> Big show about to cry like a new years baby


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Headliner said:


> ATE AT MY KITCHEN. SHIT IN MY TOILET. O.


:lel


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Slept together, ate in my kitchen, slept on my bus.....


Sounds like the dude was just getting free food and free rides son. That's not a friendship.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Novak Djokovic said:


> I'M SO BETRAYED I CAN'T EVEN BEGIN TO EXPLAIN HOW BETRAYED I FEEL.
> 
> Fuck off out of here.


Big Show is a thespian of the highest order. That performance of betrayal with a hint of revenge nearly moved me to tears.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Does anyone care for any shit involving these 2 slugs?


I always love a true HOSS battle so, Yes!

Do I care about the story and betrayal, nope.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Welp. This is the lowest of the low right here.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol MNF diss. Oh well no one is watching Raw to care.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Well Show, I'm sure you want your friend back, but based on what has been happening I think there's more chance of Harrison Ford getting his family back.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

The Buffalo Bills are there? Well they'd lose anyways. At least they get to enjoy Raw.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

My guess is that NFL players watch game film or MNF on Monday Nights :draper2


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Thank god I'm starving and need to check my fantasy football stats


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Does anyone care for any shit involving these 2 slugs?


As someone who actually likes Henry and is a fan of Show, there's nothing worthwhile about this feud between them since it's already been donw back when Mizark was WHC. :\


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Novak Djokovic said:


> I'M SO BETRAYED I CAN'T EVEN BEGIN TO EXPLAIN HOW BETRAYED I FEEL.
> 
> Fuck off out of here.


:ti



Tommy-V said:


>


Peek-a-boo...you're doomed.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Dat main event at the top of hour 3!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So, am I missing anything?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

At least we get the Mark Henry heel entrance back.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

This is what happens when they don't build up their talent. They don't even have 10 superstars for survivor series.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:vince5 If they won't watch the Network, we'll MAKE them watch the damn Network! I want to make sure half of Raw and all the championship matches are on there every week, dammit!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

THAT'S WHAT I DO


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Arrive. Ate on my kitchen. Leave


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The crowd is clearly, not even remotely interested in this match.

You can hear a pin drop during Henry's entrance.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> At least we get the Mark Henry heel entrance back.


:agree:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

And the crowd is going mild for this match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"We got some of those football players in the crowd? XFL?":vince

"No, NFL dad!":trips7

"Well, do a promo on them now, we will get those NFL fans!":vince$


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

PlodFest.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Titus is better off trying to go to black hollywood. I'm sure a couple of them dudes can get him in a movie. This WWE shit ain't working for him.


He probably could. I could see him in commercials and stuff.


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

slow mo...


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:vince


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

OK, is there any hope of seeing Wyatt again tonight? Because if not, I think I'm going to bed.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Rawmania is running mild


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Remember when we got this?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Crowd is super into this match


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

" Big Show is legitimately hurt "

What as opposed to being Fake Hurt????

fucking hell just go away cole


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

HUGE FUCKING COLLISION!!!

Love HOSS battles!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

God this is awful


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Show's still keeping the Haas of Pain? Fantastic. :clap


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

A submission in a Big Show v Mark Henry match. Such technical finesse at display, folks!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

"Big Show be like JBL"

I think I'm going to sleep.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Probably WWE cencors certain crowd chants unk2 that's why it sounds so quiet from time to time


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Natecore said:


> HUGE FUCKING COLLISION!!!
> 
> Love HOSS battles!


Big Hoss isn't online :vince3


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

What the hell were they chanting? :lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

what were they event chanting?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

2 slow, boring as shit guys punch/kick/punch/rest/punch/rest.

ENTERTAINMENT!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

funnyfaces1 said:


> What the hell were they chanting? :lol


We want waffles? :shrug


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

This is awful


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

The fuck? Big Show went for a top rope move? :lmao

I was reminded of Psycho Sid breaking his leg for a short moment there.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Two overweight 40 something year olds going at it man this is what I watch Raw for


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well this match is awful.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Please, end this.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:Jordan the hell with this match


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Brandough said:


> Two overweight 40 something year olds going at it man this is what I watch Raw for


I'm having WCW flashbacks....


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

god, this is bad


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

END THIS MATCH


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

#FREEFREEFREE

so I guess the new drinking game is whenever they say "free"


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Even my cat sleeping is far more entertaining than Show/Henry


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RATINGS. This isn't even wrestling. Vince has brainwashed the masses.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Borias said:


> Remember when we got this?


No


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

so this feud is going to continue. great.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*MOVE!*


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey it's over!


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Well thank God. We can watch the rematch next Monday!!!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

The only thing that will make this match exited is that if they break the ring from a superplex


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Back from making food
NFL on halftime
Show and Henry still on TV

HATH THE GODS NO MERCY


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Dirty finish. We get more of this. :sad:


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

doesn't get much worse


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Worlds softest slam


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

THAT'S WHAT I DO!!!


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

I know people shit on 1995, but back then at least we had WCW, WTF do we have now? nada


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Mark Henry vs Big Show....that'll put butts in seats!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why can't retiring and never coming back be what he do?


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Did Cole just say Rusev hasn't been penetrated?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

A WORLD STRONGEST GENTLE DROP on the steps


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

I think it's time for these guys to retire. Henry should've won the title from Cena first though.


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

OMG HENRY JUST PLACED BIG SHOW ON THE STEEL STEPS!!!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This crowd gives zero fucks about this match.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Are these two slow as fuck idiots STILL wrestling?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Mark Henry's response to the Big Show:

Fuck your kitchen.
Fuck your bus.
Fuck your couch n****.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DATZ! WHUT HEE DEEEWWW!!! :henry2

Poor Show, though.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dats What I Do!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Typical WWE booking

Spend months building a star just to let him get crushed by Henry?
This is why there's no new guys in the main event.
Fucking done with this company


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So far it looks like Cena, Ziggler, Show, Ryback, likely Orton vs Rollins, Kane, Henry...


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*YOU WERE SUPPOSE TO BE MY FRIEND*


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Ohhhh, he just embarrassed him with dat T-shirt shaming.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Borias said:


> Remember when we got this?



ahhh shit, my hitta!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Henry dancing :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE really knows how to kill a crowd.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

I know it's not happening but please let Batista be the 5th man.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

That sucked the biscuit...god, I'm tired of both of them. I don't give two shits who's face or heel this week, they'd run that bit into the ground with them.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

AbareKiller said:


> I know people shit on 1995, but back then at least we had WCW, WTF do we have now? nada


People who shit on 1995 forget that at least it only lasted a year and then 1996 was a huge improvement.

This current dull shitfest has been pretty stagnant since about 2010, with only the odd good show here or there to break the monotony.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

DATS WHAT EYE DEW


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Who books really? You could just have a brawl between Rollins, Ambrose, and Orton throughout the crowd or backstage right now. No need to think hard, it will entertain. 

That is the problem. Can't have entertainment when Cena isn't there. Don't want people thinking they can have a show without him.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Another Steph/HHH argument, trouble in paradise there?

(Insert joke about Hogan's old TV show)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

p862011 said:


> *YOU WERE SUPPOSE TO BE MY FRIEND*


:lel


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

The last man on team Authority should be Miz, and Cena should get Sandow for his. Nice way to give him a face turn while keeping up the Stunt double thing.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

5th man? You guys seriously think that the 2 "Security" are going to represent Team Authority? Jamie Noble and Joey Mercury? Man, think further than that please.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I'M SO HIT IN THE HEAD WITH STEEL STEPS I CAN'T EVEN BEGIN TO EXPLAIN HOW HIT IN THE HEAD WITH STEEL STEPS I AM.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

The format of tonight's RAW is really well-written. Pretty good show so far. I am sports-entertained. :vince


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Trips should be the last man, so he can get buried yet again by Cena.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I didn't realize it until now, but we haven't had a divas match tonight. Does that mean we get a super trainwreck one before the Rollins/Orton main event?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

90%?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena turns heel on his own team. "He's the 3rd, I mean 5th man!"


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

90% Satisfaction rate. Bull fucking shit :lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> The format of tonight's RAW is really well-written. Pretty good show so far. I am sports-entertained. :vince


Well you can't really go wrong with tons of wrestling.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Higher satisfaction than Netflix? BULL FUCKING SHIT.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Once again, as someone who has used both, I can truthfully say that Netflix blows WWE Network out of the water. It isn't even close.


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

90% satisfaction guys!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey baby.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

It's Mrs Brooks.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh my god, wait...it's free for November?! Why has nobody mentioned this?!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Brie mode is having a flat chest and no ass


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

90% satisfaction rate :heyman6

See no evil, hear no evil


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I know they're identical twins but Brie is so much prettier than Nikki


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Nikki's boobs, businesses has just picked up!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

So Nikki stops a Brie promo and she's supposed to be a heel?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:cole Hey guess what, the WWE has a 0% satisfaction rate in the UK! Don't forgot that you can buy Survivor Series for £15 from Sky Box Office!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Didn't something like 200k+ stop subscribing? :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well Nikki did something good for once, got Brie off the mic


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ROWAN!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Rowan randomly appears? :HA


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Rowan :lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Brandough said:


> I know they're identical twins but Brie is so much prettier than Nikki


Completely agree.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Da fuck Rowan?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Nikki has zero fears to give.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Borias said:


> I didn't realize it until now, but we haven't had a divas match tonight. Does that mean we get a super trainwreck one before the Rollins/Orton main event?


You had to say it didn't you? And look what we're getting. Gods..and I already took my shit break...Guess I'll thumb through channels looking for something to watch after Raw.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lol


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Rowan = Snitsky 2.0?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Rowan has good taste.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WELL. WAS NICE KNOWING YOU ROWAN.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Erick Rowan is a comedy gimmick. Great.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao So Harper's insane and Rowan's a retard. Alright.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

lol Rowan is done.

Awesome idea breaking up the Wyatt Family. Another high quality booking decision.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

ERICK IS SUCH A GENTLEMAN


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL just keep having Rowan make random appearances.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Well I wouldn't walk alone to the parking lot after Raw if I was her.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Why WWE?


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

We missed Nikki's dance to see Aj's face????


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Borias said:


> I didn't realize it until now, but we haven't had a divas match tonight. Does that mean we get a super trainwreck one before the Rollins/Orton main event?


Way to jinx it.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Ambrose getting a bit jelly?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Why the hell did they cut off Nikki's entrance??


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

That was pretty much what happens when i approach girls.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Rowan night one of his comedy gimmick 

He'll be future endeavored my Christmas


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Uh-Oh, Erick Rowan about to get that Snitsky gimmick...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Borias said:


> I didn't realize it until now, but we haven't had a divas match tonight. Does that mean we get a super trainwreck one before the Rollins/Orton main event?


Goddamnit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Rowan's gimmick is to scout for Jerry now.:lawler


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Rowan could be perfect in this role.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Brandough said:


> I know they're identical twins but Brie is so much prettier than Nikki


I totally agree, I wish somehow I could put Brie's face on Nikki's body


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

CM Punk chants :lel


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Rowan is going to be a creepy stalker?

unk2


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

CM Punk is the most over person in the divas division


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Emma gettin berried.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The douchiest voice I've ever heard on a chick. Joey Jeremiah sounds just like her husband.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

With AJ not really giving much to this segment, I will provide a flash down memory lane


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

AJ not even wrestling and CM Punk chants still erupt.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Emma! <3 

Shame she's gonna be jobbed out to the hole Cena plugs on a nightly basis. >:\


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Was the iPad really worth it Emma?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey look it's Emma the resident Divas jobber, such a waste of talent

:lol AJ no selling Lawler


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Really? Punk Chants? AJ isn't even in the ring people, you're just embarrassing yourselves!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Tajiri is pleased


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This show needs some Joel Gertner.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

King's joke went over like a fart at a funeral


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Emma has boobs?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nikki :yum:


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Emma! <3
> 
> Shame she's gonna be jobbed out to the hole Cena plugs on a nightly basis. >:\


:cena4
I wonder if Nikki kicks out at 2


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

You know, Nikki has improved a lot in the ring. She's nowhere near as bad as she used to be.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I AM Glacier said:


> Was the iPad really worth it Emma?


When is being dominated by Nikki ever a bad thing?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I AM Glacier said:


> Was the iPad really worth it Emma?


it was an iphone cover.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DON'T TOUCH MY BABY!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Wait, are they really calling Nikki Bella's finisher the "rack attack"

Is that irony even deliberate?!


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

I AM Glacier said:


> Was the iPad really worth it Emma?


It was an iPad Case you idiot :jericho3


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So AJ isn't crazy anymore? She's just bland now?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Emma tried stealing the show
but was 
caught
by Nikki


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Wonder how Phillip felt about that? :lmao


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Yup this feud sucks.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's been almost a year.
Get the fuck over it.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Man I wish Emma would sit on my face.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

thingstoponder said:


> Nikki has zero fears to give.



Where as the crowd has zero fucks to give :jericho2


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

LOL @ Nikki running, is every Diva who goes up against AJ automatically a chicken shit heel?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why the fuck are they giving Rowan a comedy gimmick? Reminds me of Snitsky... Fpalm


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Nikki running away from AJ is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

They just silenced that huge cm punk chant!! Lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE is giving me free headaches.


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

piped in CM Punk chants? what the fuck was that


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

brie got fucking MAULED


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

DID THEY JUST CUT THE MICS AROUND THE CROWD?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Amber B said:


> It's been almost a year.
> Get the fuck over it.


Indeed, my sentiments exactly.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Fantastic timing by the cameraman to cut away from the slap. Well done, guy.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

gaz0301 said:


> Wait, are they really calling Nikki Bella's finisher the "rack attack"
> 
> Is that irony even deliberate?!


I think they get it.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

DAT CM Punk chant shutdown


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Z. Kusano said:


> With AJ not really giving much to this segment, I will provide a flash down memory lane


GOAT theme.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

unk2 with the biggest chant on RAW


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

RAW main events are usually the cue to tune out


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Fucks sake this Bella storyline.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

What goes through the mind of people chanting Cm Punk with Aj in the ring? Do they think he'd be impressed? Ruining his wifes segments isn't gonna make him comeback.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Lol. WWE pressing the mute on the crowd. :lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Borias said:


> Fantastic timing by the cameraman to cut away from the slap. Well done, guy.


The director calls the shots.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nikki is a goddess.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

p862011 said:


> unk2 with the biggest chant on RAW


sells merch and biggest pop from sitting on couch. WWE didn't want him to replace Cena. Dumbasses.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Markus123 said:


> What goes through the mind of people chanting Cm Punk with Aj in the ring? Do they think he'd be impressed? Ruining his wifes segments isn't gonna make him comeback.



We all know that CM Punk is not impressed unk2


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Riptear said:


> Lol. WWE pressing the mute on the crowd. :lol


Why not chant Phil Instead unk2


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

I don't know how to feel about the state of WWE if I'm marking for Nikki Bella.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

barnesk9 said:


> I totally agree, I wish somehow I could put Brie's face on Nikki's body












:jordan5


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Is this crowd just really quiet or is there just no atmosphere in this Raw? Buffalo is a semi smark crowd, they should be having Wyatt and Ambrose doing more than they have done. I can't believe that will be all we get from them. At least there will be Orton/Rollins, that should appease them.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> RAW main events are usually the cue to tune out


No they're not. It's extremely rare when a Raw main event isn't entertaining.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Natecore said:


> I think they get it.


That aint PG! Outrage!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Buffalo continues to embarrass their pathetic city


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Natecore said:


> No they're not. It's extremely rare when a Raw main event isn't entertaining.


Is 1 day out of 7 days a week rare?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Steiner Gate said:


> Why not chant Phil Instead unk2


hil


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Pastor Woods


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

What. The. Fuck. Xavier. Woods.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

WTH :lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

WTF IS THIS? :lmao


----------



## Peter_Sellers (Oct 7, 2014)

fuck.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

:booklel :booklel you can't be serious


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

IT'S MORPHIN TIME!!!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I AM Glacier said:


> Buffalo continues to embarrass their pathetic city


It's not difficult though.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

What
in
the
actual
god
damn
fuck
was
that


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

WTF LOL


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

wait what


that was a wrestling thing?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So a broke ass Earnest the Cat Miller. Yeah.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT YEAR LONG COMMERCIAL


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Fucks sake this Bella storyline.


Shame it doesn't end at SS.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Zach Ryder on Raw!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm getting real tired of this damn Dominos commercial.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ryder appearance is like seeing that rare pokemon.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ryder about to get :sodone


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

This is one of the best Vignettes I have ever sen the WWE produce. I am pumped to see Xavier


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy Zach Rider Raw Appearance Batman!


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Ryder's tweet. :lmao


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

right, this is the second 'wtf have i just watched moment'.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Poor Zach.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

OOOOO Lana :lenny


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Ryder.

OOOOOOOOOOH Lana!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ah fuck, another Adam Rose-level gimmick


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

James Brown Jr. coming to the WWE?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

20 second match.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lana :yum::yum:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA

Never change Ryder.

Ask to be in Cena's team, get squashed by RUSEV


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Ryder's gonna get CRUSHED.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE TRIED IT with that NEW DAY promo!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Xavier Woods vignette as produced by J.J. Abrams.

Rusev vs. Ryder for the millionth time. IDEAL! Or you know, not.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Xavier Woods avoids an offensive black stereotype gimmick by taking on an offensive black stereotype gimmick


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

A wild Ryder appears!


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Damn Zach is buttered up, seasoned and salted for Rusev to feed on


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Ryder to go over Rusev?????


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> So a broke ass Earnest the Cat Miller. Yeah.


Got rip off a WCW comedy gimmick, huh, Vince. He's probably laughing his ass off at this shit too with Hayes.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Zack. :'(


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

it's amusing how PC WWE try to be these days but yet they're stereotyping of minorities is very un pc.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I like Ryder more than Rusev. Being a fan of the Broski is useless.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Trips looking at Rusev. Signs are clear. The Cena :buried of Rusev may happen sooner than expected


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

I missed the promo with the black singer/dancer. What was that about/who's that debuting wrestler?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*When she says chut up, YOU CHUT UP!*


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

WWE's Russian flag budget off the charts


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

FYI- I inadvertently did the Emma Dance today at work. I was looking for my nitrile gloves, and I started pointing everywhere with both hands until I found them.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Xavier Woods shuckin' and jivin' and committing gimmick infringement by doing James Brown's cape routine. And as a cherry on top, a black Gospel chorus cheers him on. Jesus Christ, WWE. :maury


Bit of a difference from that 'New Nation' with Kofi and Big E Langston we all thought we were getting a couple of months ago, eh?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I AM Glacier said:


> Zack should of passed out from the pain instead of tapping
> Would of really got him over


*In a Jerry Lawler voice* "The only way Ryder is getting over is if they fly his ass in a airplane."


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

That little cutaway just sealed the deal on what the authorities team is going to be for SvS

Randy Orton
Seth Rollins
Mark Henry
Rusev
Kane

Which makes me think Cena's team will be

John Cena
Dolph Ziggler
Big Show
Sheamus
Ryback (ryback and kane will go on to feud at TLC)


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

PUTIN SENPAI IS SO KAWAII


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr. Putin :clap a true leader


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Today :lmao 

Russian to the core


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Vince is in for a huge wake up call. Rusev vs Seamus is not a draw at all.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Please give rusev the us title


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

WHAT?!?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

LKRocks said:


> PUTIN SENPAI IS SO KAWAII


He's the best waifu.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

FELLA!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Unoyted Staytes championship :sheamus


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

Team Authority (HHH, Rollins, Kane, Mark Henry, Rusev) vs. Team Cena (Cena, Orton, Ziggler, Big Show, Sheamus) ???


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This storyline isn't going to work because Fella isn't American. This is typical WWE tom foolery.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

A wild Ryder appears
PKMN Trainer Lana: Go!Rusev! 
Ryder used job, it's not very effective 
Lana: Rusev! Crush!
Rusev used Crush is super effective 
The wild Zack Ryder Fainted


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

fella!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Are they really this desperate for sign ups or is this more of a "fuck you" to Sky over what happened in UK/Ireland?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Rusev vs Swagger was a much, much bigger draw and more compelling match up. Fact.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I hate Sheamus' theme.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

About time they covered The Rock on the MNW's series.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> He's the best waifu.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

I thought they would save The Rock for the MNW Finale.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Rock marks everywhere just had to change their underwear.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Please give us a Wyatt/Ambrose promo now. That feud is absolutely heatless right now


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Riptear said:


> Vince is in for a huge wake up call. Rusev vs Seamus is not a draw at all.


:vince5 But you can only see it on the Network! And the Network is FREE right now! Go and sign up for my Network now, dammit!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

MaskedKane said:


> About time they covered The Rock on the MNW's series.


Id love to see one covering undertaker. The ministry days were awesome.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

mostdopeglobal said:


> Team Authority (HHH, Rollins, Kane, Mark Henry, Rusev) vs. Team Cena (Cena, Orton, Ziggler, Big Show, Sheamus) ???


Authority's strongest team :booklel vs Cena and guys he's buried in the past


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

LKRocks said:


> Please give us a Wyatt/Ambrose promo now. That feud is absolutely heatless right now


guarantee its next


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> Please give us a Wyatt/Ambrose promo now. That feud is absolutely heatless right now


That's the plan. Cena, Orton, and Reigns is now your 3 faces for 2015.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

MANIC_ said:


> Rock marks everywhere just had to change their underwear.


.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> He's the best waifu.


Truly the purest


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

No Bunny ???????

He must be getting punished for his controversial comments on Cena


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I actually think I prefer Big Show to Seamus.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

jerry is really excited about that total divas season 1 rerun


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Damn, I would love to have a threesome with Stephanie and Lana.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Vince is so desperate for Network subscriptions.:lmao


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> :vince5 But you can only see it on the Network! And the Network is FREE right now! Go and sign up for my Network now, dammit!


Too much work lol. I'm not even that interested to sign up for free...


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Rusev understands loyalty?!?!??? He is a Russian sympathizing Bulgarian.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Why is this on the Network?????!?!?!?!?!?

WHY WWE! WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOUR HOTSHOTTING TONIGHT!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Steph and Lana :trips5


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Putin need to let then be on the team


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

bama4 these Network plugs


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

They're so nauseating with the network. Makes me wanna start streaming Raw.

"We'll confirm it with Putin" :lmao


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rusev PLEEEEEASE join the Authority team


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Do we really need this match?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Dear god they're really going to give Rusev's first pin to Cena at SS

I quit


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Vladamir Putin, the man in charge of one if the world's biggest countries, spends time planning with Lana and Rusev on how to take over the WWE?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They need to ask Putin? You work for WWE, kayfabe can only take so much.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

For some reason, I think that US title match is on the Network and not Raw because they don't want a couple million people to watch Sheamus lose cleanly since he's sickeningly protected. I don't know. Just a thought. I hate him though.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

So a tiny bull owns the WWE Tag Team Champions? fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Los Jobadores and the midget crap


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd love to see Steph and Lana scratch each other's backs.


NAKED.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA Sandow never gets old


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Fucking El torito and the Matadores. No Wyatt promo. No Ambrose promo

TWO OF THE BEST TALKERS IN THE COMPANY ARE FEUDING RIGHT NOW, AND THEY'RE NOT ALLOWED TO CUT IN RING PROMOS WITH EACH OTHER. WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Miz & Mizdow on commentary :mark:


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

I am going to go to sleep so hard once Raw is over. My body is so fucking tired.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

The anime version of Rusev and Lana


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm happy for new matches. I really, really am. But I mean... are we actually meant to fucking care?
I'm starting to understand.

See, if they make RAW the B show, make Smackdown the C show then we can use the WWE Network (for free, folks) to give us A show matches, like Sheamus and Rusev.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Is Miz having a stroke?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Miz the best commentary we have had all night


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529477918620389376
huh


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Why isn't El torito hitting people a DQ???


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll never get the point of commentators burying their guests. They're literally suppose to do the opposite.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

LKRocks said:


> Fucking El torito and the Matadores. No Wyatt promo. No Ambrose promo
> 
> TWO OF THE BEST TALKERS IN THE COMPANY ARE FEUDING RIGHT NOW, AND THEY'RE NOT ALLOWED TO CUT IN RING PROMOS WITH EACH OTHER. WHAT THE FUCK.



Can't have them getting more over than "The Golden Boy" and "The Look"


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

does Miz english?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> So Vladamir Putin, the man in charge of one if the world's biggest countries, spends time planning with Lana and Rusev on how to take over the WWE?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh hey, its that time of the month to have the champions lose a bunch of non title matches to rush building up a contender to the gold.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:westbrook4 You kidding me?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

This crowd is just chillin.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Not watching this shit.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Fernando won!!!! Like a real match!


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't get why WWE always books champs to lose.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rhodes pinned by Vega from Street Fighter fpalm


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

In 1995 you did not see midcard champions jobbing must of the time


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Rhodes pinned by Vega from Street Fighter fpalm


Please don't insult Vega like that. Vega is awesome.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Vince is so desperate for Network subscriptions.:lmao


I'd love to know how many times Michael Cole has mentioned the Network during Raw.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuck you Maggle Gole


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Z. Kusano said:


> Rhodes pinned by Vega from Street Fighter fpalm


Those chumps couldn't hold Vega's jock strap


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> I'd love to see Steph and Lana scratch each other's backs.
> 
> 
> NAKED.


On this occasion I will not give an opinion bama4


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

barnesk9 said:


> Why isn't El torito hitting people a DQ???


torito is an animal, therefore exempt to wwe's rules.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I AM Glacier said:


>


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like the damn bullfighters are winning the TT Titles at some point.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's actually been really refreshing not hearing cenas music or having to endure a cena promo.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Not that I'm upset, but why hasn't Cena graced us with his presence yet?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Please don't insult Vega like that. Vega is awesome.





barnesk9 said:


> Those chumps couldn't hold Vega's jock strap


I take it all back!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Rollins vs Orton, NEXT!


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Luke Harper is gonna join team authority and fuck shit up


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I wish i could have some cosmic dust


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Rhodes pinned by Vega from Street Fighter fpalm


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Vårmakos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529477918620389376
> huh


I forget her move. Something to od with her finisher being having the word "rack" in it. Probably torture rack?

Anyway, Black Widow was AJ's finishing move.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Not that I'm upset, but why hasn't Cena graced us with his presence yet?


He's out making wishes.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Even Flow said:


> I'd love to know how many times Michael Cole has mentioned the Network during Raw.



9.99 times, wait, no this month it would be.... Free times unk2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> Bit of a difference from that 'New Nation' with Kofi and Big E Langston we all thought we were getting a couple of months ago, eh?












LEAVE THE MEMORIES ALONE! D:


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Rhodes pinned by Vega from Street Fighter fpalm


Thats an insult to Vega.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Xobeh said:


> I forget her move. Something to od with her finisher being having the word "rack" in it. Probably torture rack?


Rack Attack


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't expect Rollins/Orton to be as good as Rollins/Cena. Orton isn't the wrestler Cena is.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Roman Empire said:


> Not that I'm upset, but why hasn't Cena graced us with his presence yet?


Cena filming scenes around San Francisco this week for Justice League movie


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Looks like the damn bullfighters are winning the TT Titles at some point.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No chance, WWE are just so low on tag team title contenders that they have to make Los Matadores look credible by having them pin the champs.

It'll be a multi-team match at SvS most likely, with miz/sandow and uso's being added to the mix.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

So where was wyatt to reveal the secrets?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Big Hoss must be angry right now. She's there live tonight and no sign of Swagger so far.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

witchblade000 said:


> He's out making wishes.


He's making my wish true tonight by fucking away off TV


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SalisburySuperkick said:


> Please don't insult Vega like that. Vega is awesome.





barnesk9 said:


> Those chumps couldn't hold Vega's jock strap





JEKingOfKings said:


> Thats an insult to Vega.


lol


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

Authority will ambush Orton here.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Dusts vs Uso's numbe 50 billion

that will put asses in the seats and get Network buys


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

No reaction for Orton, wow.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So why exactly do the Usos get ANOTHER tag title rematch?


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Big Hoss must be angry right now. She's there live tonight and no sign of Swagger so far.


He filmed a match for Superstars against Heath Slater :


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> LEAVE THE MEMORIES ALONE! D:


:hayden3

I'd rep you for that, but I need to spread some more around a bit first, sorry.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Thats an insult to Vega.


Already taken back.

Another Dust/Usos match on SD. Please be the last


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm surprised that gave Orton that long of an entrance


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Authority will ambush Orton here.


They make it all too obvious:shrug


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So there will be a no finish I'm sure. Just as long as something interesting happens.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

chargebeam said:


> Big Hoss must be angry right now. She's there live tonight and no sign of Swagger so far.



Hopefully he was on Superstars


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Xobeh said:


> I forget her move. Something to od with her finisher being having the word "rack" in it. Probably torture rack?
> 
> Anyway, Black Widow was AJ's finishing move.


i know, but the way it's worded would have you think she's ready to start smushing spiders with her boobs.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A match JBL thought he and we would never see. I'm sure we have in some fashion


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice to see that the WWE has faith in Rollins, they wouldn't let him pull double duty on a Raw if they didn't.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So they just wanna blow off some steam?

Would it not have made more sense for them to do it in a match against Team Cena? Instead of just hurting one another.


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

:lol Steph furiously nodding her head to Rollins' theme!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

This crowd is dog shit
I'm glad they never won a superbowl 

I hope there's a fire on mainstreet tomorrow


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Fucking commercial :side:


----------



## Darth Sidious (Mar 29, 2013)

The action continues after the break!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I wish Tyler Black still did the phoenix splash


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Fucking hell, how many times has this Specsavers ad been on Sky Sports tonight? fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Who's going to attack Orton tonight? I'm guessing Harper.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Why is there a commercial? We have like ten minutes left!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I really don't agree with ad breaks in the middle of your so-called main event match


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Pacmanboi said:


> Nice to see that the WWE has faith in Rollins, they wouldn't let him pull double duty on a Raw if they didn't.


+1

He's been given the ball lately and hasn't dropped it IMO.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

F U Dominos. You too Poptarts


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MutableEarth said:


> :lol Steph furiously nodding her head to Rollins' theme!


I noticed that too :lmao


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Match has a PPV feel to it and they immediately cut to commercial. What idiots.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Stupid ass commercials. fpalm

Will expect a nonfinish but how will it go? These two should put on a classic given 20 minutes on PPV.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

MutableEarth said:


> :lol Steph furiously nodding her head to Rollins' theme!


I'm glad I'm not the only one. :side:


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Xobeh said:


> So they just wanna blow off some steam?
> 
> Would it not have made more sense for them to do it in a match against Team Cena? Instead of just hurting one another.


Orton himself said he wouldn't stop until the Rollins situation had been dealt with.

So he wouldn't have gave up until he got this match.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

RustyPro said:


> Who's going to attack Orton tonight? I'm guessing Harper.


A hologram of Biggie Smalls


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

This episode has been so refreshing without Cena on it at all


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

MutableEarth said:


> :lol Steph furiously nodding her head to Rollins' theme!


Head bangin. I always wonder how good of friends Trips and Lemmy from Motörhead are.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Seth may be a "Co" Captain, but Orton is the "Coke" Captain


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Stupid ass commercials. fpalm
> 
> Will expect a nonfinish but how will it go? These two should put on a classic given 20 minutes on PPV.


A classic from Orton? In 12 years the dude has maybe a couple "classics" so I doubt it.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I just looked at Wikipedia.
They have in the fucking article the PPV will be free for new subscribers. :vince2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Orton unhappy with being a co-captain in the Authority

but be happy as just another schmuck in Cena's team

:aries2


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Why do the Uso's keep getting title shots?


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Kane is ready to interfere!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

You can hear a pin drop


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I can't believe I live in a world where people prefer Orton to Cena.

How sad.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

genocide_cutter said:


> Why do the Uso's keep getting title shots?


What other tag teams are there besides the Matadors?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

No Orton you know The Table isn't your friend


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Xobeh said:


> I just looked at Wikipedia.
> They have in the fucking article the PPV will be free for new subscribers. :vince2


But you'll have to pay £15 if you're from the UK :vince


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Panzer said:


> What other tag teams are there besides the Matadors?


The Miz and Mizdow?


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Randy with that no sell


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Would Triple H attack Orton?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone else see the :trips7 face coming tonight?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Everybody Talks Too Much


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I love both of these guys

and this match has been complete dog shit


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Natecore said:


> I can't believe I live in a world where people prefer Orton to Cena.
> 
> How sad.


What


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I haven't watched raw in a month and I can honestly say I haven't missed anything


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

this match is garbage


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

This match has no heat whatsoever.

And why should it? Everybody knows it's going to end in a DQ.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Markus123 said:


> But you'll have to pay £15 if you're from the UK :vince


That's just to watch Survivor Series on Sky Box Office.

You'll need a Sky subscription before you can even get that far as well.

:vince$


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Superplex, slight botch?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Crowd died kinda hard.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

What are the chances Triple H interferes and knocks out Orton?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Triple H right now


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Even that wonderful sequence only got a tepid response. Yikes.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

VINTAGE ORTON!


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Orton goes to punt kick Rollins and the Authority beats him down...

Edit .. Rollins wins


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

VINTAGE Orton! :cole


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rollins wins!


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Rollins wins!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Whoa wasn't expecting that win.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Interesting finish


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

reaaaaaaaallllyyyyyy


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Rollins goes over Orton on Raw? Damn Vince must really like em'


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rollins win. Thank you.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

wow


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Rollins wins.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Wow. Seth won! I expected a DQ.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

wow.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

The fuck?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

He won with a backslide? What is this, a divas match?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

ROLLINS JUST BEAT ORTON CLEAN


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:cole backslide pin outta nowhere!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

A twelve time world champ and veteran of over a decade just lost to a damn backslide. Think about that for a second.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A backslide :faint:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What the fuck?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Triple H to get RKO'd in 3...2....1...


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

So, in a match where you shouldn't have a finish, they have a finish.

Stupid frakking company.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Get out the ring everybody


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

wow a rollins win.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Whoa did a Raw ME just have a clean finish?

:wow


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Reminds me of a Jericho finish


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Who is the bald one? I can telll Jamie Noble but not the other one


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Orton heel turn


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

RKOOUTTANOWHEREREEEEEEEE incoming


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Orton heel turn


Wouldn't this be a face turn?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Xobeh said:


> Who is the bald one? I can telll Jamie Noble but not the other one


Joey Mercury.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Raw has a dirty finish people complain, Raw has a clean finish people complain.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

RKO to HHH?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BrockTheOne said:


> Wouldn't this be a face turn?


joke. Being a punk for losing clean.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I really don't care if he turns or not, WWE.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Xobeh said:


> Who is the bald one? I can telll Jamie Noble but not the other one


Joey Mercury


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YESSSSSSS FUCKKKKK YESSSS!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well Orton is an asshole, lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Face turn for being a loser


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

FACE TURN


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

RAW IS ORTON!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:HA Rollins getting RKO twice tonight


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

So Rollins apologizes and Orton attacks him anyways. What a face!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cole having orgasms over Orton is a leeetle disturbing


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

HHH is full father mode


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I thought Kane would have started the beat down with Orton, I remember he had issues with Rollins as well.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

MaskedKane said:


> Raw has a dirty finish people complain, Raw has a clean finish people complain.


The only reason they beat Orton is because they have a stupid idea about beating people before they turn.

They don't do clean finishes when they should and they do clean finishes when they shouldn't for dumb reasons. That's why we "complain".


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Randy hearing voices in his head.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

someone needs to make a gif of Kane being thrown out of the ring.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Rollins and Orton.

Amazing. 

Dudes have been carrying this company the past few weeks. Fact.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

This crowd is fucking hot. Orton :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dat push


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn. This is a great finish.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

HHH vs Orton what year is this?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

cena for the save?


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Need an RKO for Triple H now


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> The only reason they beat Orton is because they have a stupid idea about beating people before they turn.
> 
> They don't do clean finishes when they should and they do clean finishes when they shouldn't for dumb reasons. That's why we "complain".


It kind of works now doesn't it?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm getting concerned this is leading to a Triple H Orton gay storyline.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

You can't believe this, JBL? Are you slow?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Orton getting beat down by Joe Brisco and Pat Patterson, oh hell no.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

So Rollins can beat Orton. Reigns can beat Orton. But Ambrose..._can't _beat Orton?

I really hope I'm just looking too much into this.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"My name.................*30 minute long pause* is Randy Orton......"

fpalm. Face Orton's going to suck like it did in 2011, 2012, and the first part of 2013.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I actually like how they've executed Orton's face turn for the most part.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

That RKO :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Striking Triple H and the rest of the Authority aside that wasn't too good of a way to turn Orton face.

Rollins beat him fair and square, and then apologized.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose didn't get this, beating up HHH, etc. lol


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

I've never marked for Orton so much in my life.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That's a long overrun!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Now this is the Orton we needed to see for the past year.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Joey Mercury probably marked out that he got to take an RKO


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Randall face turn confirmed. And he's actually been busted open! :O


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cocaine is a helluva deug


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

That'll stop him. Nice job Seth!!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Come on H.

Pedigree through the table plz.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Orton has been the best he's been in a long time


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

curb stomp botch?


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

hahahaha randy and his fuckin tables


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Orton's bleeding from the stomp?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rollins once again proves why he should be the chosen one over Reigns.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

there's blood, where's Bray when you need him!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

couldn't have just ended with an RKO to HHH...


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I think Joey's busted.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

KINGPIN said:


> So Rollins can beat Orton. Reigns can beat Orton. But Ambrose..._can't _beat Orton?
> 
> I really hope I'm just looking too much into this.


People really need to stop complaining about Ambrose. Rollins has been the best all around performer in the company for a few months now, he deserves this push more than anyone.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Faces have been acting very heelish tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> "My name.................*30 minute long pause* is Randy Orton......"
> 
> fpalm. Face Orton's going to suck like it did in 2011, 2012, and the first part of 2013.


Pushing new talent......

Ambrose will turn heel in 2 months.


Oh blood, commercial break.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

"are we still live" haha


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

"Are we still live?"

:lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

KINGPIN said:


> So Rollins can beat Orton. Reigns can beat Orton. But Ambrose..._can't _beat Orton?
> 
> I really hope I'm just looking too much into this.


We don't even need to look at that to know where WWE values each member of The Shield.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Blood!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Austin!, AUSTIN! AUSTIN!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

More blood. Aww yeah


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

This is so weird.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

djkhaled said:


> hahahaha randy and his fuckin tables


The Table ALWAYS wins


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

And here's where they write randy off for his movie


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is great. Fuck the haters.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

This finish.........is pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

11:15 PM now.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Would be a good time for Ambrose...


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

hahaha kane tripped over


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Kane fell!!!!!


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

LOL KANE


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Ha! Kane tripped!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Homeboy tripped.:lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Curbstomp!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:LOL KANE


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

hahahah kane tripped!!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

lmao @ kane


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

That stomp was BRUTAL


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Get shit on kane :lmao


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

enough is enough. stop - HHH
Finish this - steph
HEY BOYS FINISH IT - HHH


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

RKO out of no where on Seth!!!!



ah well, it would have looked good. Would have ended RAW with a huge pop.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Kane fell over :lmao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow that curb stomp.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Damn. SICK Curb stomp.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Curb stomp! Damn!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

:maury

gonna need a gif of Kane falling


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ORTON HAS DIED


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

The Orton pose. Perfect.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Bravo on the finish


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't Worry Orton, Cena will avenge you next week. :cena3


----------



## Slugworth (Dec 28, 2013)

Orton selling like a champ


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Rollins is getting pushed through the moon


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena and Orton on top again as the top faces with Reigns coming. Refreshing.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Good luck filming The Condemned 2, Randy see you at TLC


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That ending was pretty sick.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

And people are saying the Curb Stomp isn't a main event finisher. :ti


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

Damn we GONNA get Team Johnny orton


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"ONE MORE TIME!" chants for Rollins curb stomping Orton again. :jordan5


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*R.I.P. Randy Orton*


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

"One more time" :lol


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Haha, Kane tripped. Now he's a legitimate extra.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Great storytelling.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

That was actually a decent Raw overall.....

And guess who WASN'T on the show tonight? :cena2


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

No Cena

1000000/10 Raw


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Christ I'm in stitches at Kane falling over. So simple yet so funny to me.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Vårmakos said:


> ORTON HAS DIED


He'll be back next week as a hologram


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

awesome ending :mark:


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Did anyone see Kane fall?

Also Mike keyota in the background putting on gloves getting ready to take care of Orton after his 2nd curb stomp


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Does anyone have a GIF of Kane tripping?


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Orton took on the role as the hero when Cena goes and the show is that much better. I don't think I heard that loud of a reaction for a wrestler since Daniel Bryan attacked the Wyatts in the steel cage. You don't hear this shit with Cena. Get rid of the fucker, please.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Anyone have a link for the Shwamus/Rusev match?


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Great ending, they really do have some faith in Rollins, and he isn't disappointing. I am actually to see where this leads us to next week. Let's just hope Cena doesn't ruin it.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

This was just a great, great Raw. My only complaint is that Los Matadores crap.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Best ending to a RAW in a long while.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Would have been a sick RKO but curb stomp was still good.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Curb stomp to an 'unstable' character to end Raw.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

One thing that isn't be spoken on is Randy's RKO on Mercury outside the ring.

Joey sold that so beautifully.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I didn't watch Raw so if there's a gif of Kane busting his ass, pls provide


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Good ending. Solid Raw.

lololol at Kane.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Christ I'm in stitches at Kane falling over. So simple yet so funny to me.


I'm the same. Have already rewinded it about 5 or 6 times 'Finish it Seth' with a really angry look on his face, then falls over :lmao


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

JEKingOfKings said:


> Anyone have a link for the Shwamus/Rusev match?


WWE Network is free fam just watch it on there.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

This isn't great. This is a "get Randy off tv to do a movie" angle. They figure Rollins could use the win and nobody will remember this by the time Randy comes back.

Where is the heat? Rollins beat Randy clean. Why should I give a crap about a loser babyface that spent the last several months as an irrelevant heel?

It's also a free PPV. They aren't going to bury the Authority at a show like that. There is no way HHH-Steph are getting buried by some mediocre babyface faction. It's going to be Cena-Bryan-Reigns-Ambrose that takes them down. Nothing short of that will do for their ego's.


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

haha shit, amazing ending with kane tripping to top it all off.. 3 hours is so fucking long but worth watching to the end just to see that


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> One thing that isn't be spoken on is Randy's RKO on Mercury outside the ring.
> 
> Joey sold that so beautifully.


Damn right, someone need to make a gif out of that.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Good ending to Raw for once.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Marked the fuck out for that RKO on Rollins. :mark:

Great segment. I just wanted him to RKO HHH so badly, instead he just gave him a forearm. So that makes Orton fully face now, huh? Been long overdue and despite what some say, he can be great in the face role as long as he's not playing buddy-buddy with faces or walking around smiling. Just make him a badass like tonight.

And haters had the nerve to say "he's not over, he can't turn face because crowd hijack his matches". :lmao

lol'd @ Kane tripping and the loud laugh from the fan at ringside.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Can someone provide Kane falling for me? I glanced away for a minute.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Pretty good raw. But it needed a heavy dose of Vitamin-P!!!
That ending was sick. And spanky i say your aj sucks sign twice.

So you got in in.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Rusev vs Sheamus is now


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I have WWE Network and choose to not use it for a fucking Sheamus match


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> This isn't great. This is a "get Randy off tv to do a movie" angle. They figure Rollins could use the win and nobody will remember this by the time Randy comes back.
> 
> Where is the heat? Rollins beat Randy clean. Why should I give a crap about a loser babyface that spent the last several months as an irrelevant heel?
> 
> It's also a free PPV. They aren't going to bury the Authority at a show like that. There is no way HHH-Steph are getting buried by some mediocre babyface faction. It's going to be Cena-Bryan-Reigns-Ambrose that takes them down. Nothing short of that will do for their ego's.


you're trying to hard to hate on a good segment


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Why do Sky show either a rey mysterio, ziggler, r truth, kofi, miz match after every raw?


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

Finally some blood on pg rated Raw!! Whether it was an accident or not, it was great to see!!


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> This isn't great. This is a "get Randy off tv to do a movie" angle. They figure Rollins could use the win and nobody will remember this by the time Randy comes back.
> 
> Where is the heat? Rollins beat Randy clean. Why should I give a crap about a loser babyface that spent the last several months as an irrelevant heel?
> 
> It's also a free PPV. They aren't going to bury the Authority at a show like that. There is no way HHH-Steph are getting buried by some mediocre babyface faction. It's going to be Cena-Bryan-Reigns-Ambrose that takes them down. Nothing short of that will do for their ego's.


:Out


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

WhyTooJay said:


> People really need to stop complaining about Ambrose. Rollins has been the best all around performer in the company for a few months now, he deserves this push more than anyone.


Ambrose is the GOAT talent for some people. People will think like that no matter how amazing Rollins is. 


Great ending tonight, legit one of the best this year. Orton looked fucking awesome, I was marking out for him then marked even harder after the 1st curb stomp lol. Not sure why HHH doesn't wanna get his hands dirty anymore. He was kicking Bryan's ass not too long ago.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Christ I'm in stitches at Kane falling over. So simple yet so funny to me.


:lol :lmao
Poor Kane.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Choke2Death said:


> Marked the fuck out for that RKO on Rollins. :mark:
> 
> Great segment. I just wanted him to RKO HHH so badly, instead he just gave him a forearm. So that makes Orton fully face now, huh? Been long overdue and despite what some say, he can be great in the face role as long as he's not playing buddy-buddy with faces or walking around smiling. Just make him a badass like tonight.
> 
> ...


:agree:

It's gonna be so sweet when Randy delivers the RKO to HHH. 

Seth and Randy left everything out there tonight. A great job by both men.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Marked the fuck out for that RKO on Rollins. :mark:
> 
> Great segment. I just wanted him to RKO HHH so badly, instead he just gave him a forearm. So that makes Orton fully face now, huh? Been long overdue and despite what some say, he can be great in the face role as long as he's not playing buddy-buddy with faces or walking around smiling.* Just make him a badass like tonight.*
> 
> ...


Make him a badass, like every other cool face should have? But Orton needs the push and not Ambrose.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

:lol Seth and Randy MVPs of Raw again :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I AM Glacier said:


> I have WWE Network and choose to not use it for a fucking Sheamus match


Don't blame you.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Orton is a fucking awful face, if it's anything like his last face run it will be boring as hell. 

He was great in this ending segment though.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I AM Glacier said:


> I have WWE Network and choose to not use it for a fucking Sheamus match


You don't like watching a great wrestler bust his ass in the ring while putting on great matches?

To each his own I guess.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

AbareKiller said:


> Rollins is getting pushed through the moon


As he should. I think he's proven that he's deserved it. Just absolutely has been killing it.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

someone gif the kane trip


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Can we get a gif of Kane falling??


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

WhyTooJay said:


> People really need to stop complaining about Ambrose. Rollins has been the best all around performer in the company for a few months now, he deserves this push more than anyone.


Making an observation =/= complaining.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Pretty decent ending. When the WWE gets it right, there is no one better in the world.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> Ambrose is the GOAT talent for some people. People will think like that no matter how amazing Rollins is.
> 
> 
> Great ending tonight, legit one of the best this year. Orton looked fucking awesome, I was marking out for him then marked even harder after the 1st curb stomp lol. Not sure why HHH doesn't wanna get his hands dirty anymore. He was kicking Bryan's ass not too long ago.


Im a huge Ambrose mark, but after the past few weeks I can see what the hoopla for Rollins is. He is getting better and better and has passed Ambrose in my mind.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Natecore said:


> You don't like watching a great wrestler bust his ass in the ring while putting on great matches?
> 
> To each his own I guess.


He said he didn't want to watch a Seamus match.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Stad said:


> Orton is a fucking awful face, if it's anything like his last face run it will be boring as hell.
> 
> He was great in this ending segment though.


He sucks as a face but he just was great as a face? 

Ummm, sure.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol Seth and Randy MVPs of Raw again :mark:


He's carrying most of raw not just Mercury.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rollins should be the chosen one.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

"Let's go Sheamus, Sheamus sucks" chant.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Go Rusev! I want to feel that heat while he raises that belt with the Russian flag in the background. :dance


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

orton and cena as top faces is a nightmare. so many careers will be buried.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

https://vine.co/v/OO0jmVFEY0x

Kane falling :lol


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Rollins is a boss, guy has the potential to be one of the GOAT heels.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Natecore said:


> He sucks as a face but he just was great as a face?
> 
> Ummm, sure.


One segment does not erase all the garbage segments he's been apart of as a face in the recent memory.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Sith Rollins said:


> Ambrose is the GOAT talent for some people. People will think like that no matter how amazing Rollins is.


It shocks you that people have differing opinions? I like them both. Not everything needs to be an either/or mark war. Your post here has venom in it.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm pleased for Rollins, but I would really like for Ambrose's match to have gone on later. But then, he did manage to interrupt the Authority segment and got a handshake endorsement from the real boss. Still I'm just so pleased for Rollins, they should give him the IC championship because it would elevate it like fuck, and with Brock playing bye byes they need a prestigious title to be contended.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

RUSEV CRUSH


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

STILL FUCKING MARKING OUT. :banderas:banderas:banderas

Show started off well with Ambrose/Cesaro but an even better ending with Orton/Rollins. They're the MVP'S ATM. I can't wait until they go at it again. Orton's just bossing it and Seth's been turning it up with his heel persona. Already anticipating Orton's return pop at SS. Good show tonight, no complaints.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

djkhaled said:


> you're trying to hard to hate on a good segment


Close.... I have a very tenuous interest in this show at the moment. The awful finish to HIAC was really the final frakking straw.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

So after that ending, what do we think we're getting at mania?

Rollins v Orton

or

Orton v HHH

?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

JamesK said:


>


 Fucking HELL, in tears here :lmao

Been on a permalol since it happened ffs.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

R.I.P Randy Keith Orton.


April 1st 1980 - November 3rd 2014

Dearly missed


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Vårmakos said:


> orton and cena as top faces is a nightmare. so many careers will be buried.


What I have been saying. So many Orton fans all of a sudden the past couple weeks.

Just wait until Reigns get back. Cena, Reigns, and Orton as your faces.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

AbareKiller said:


> Rollins is a boss, guy has the potential to be one of the GOAT heels.


Wouldn't go that far but he's been the best thing about RAW for a few weeks now, that's for sure.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

mattheel said:


> As he should. I think he's proven that he's deserved it. Just absolutely has been killing it.


:agree:

Rollins deserves his push. He was always the best all around talent of the three. I like the other two, but it's always been true from the beginning. I'm glad he's getting his moment to shine. He has not disappointed at all. Rollins has turned it up in the past month.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

That was a great Raw, apart from AJs annoying voice on commentary and the general slowness to Show v Henry nothing bad happened. Authority has been gold lately especially/because of Orton though. Not looking forward to an Orton free WWE at all. Main Event will bore me to tears.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol Seth and Randy MVPs of Raw again :mark:


I had to rewind a few times once I tuned in but it was worth it :lmao. Seth has been on a roll lately.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Stad said:


> Orton is a fucking awful face, if it's anything like his last face run it will be boring as hell.
> 
> He was great in this ending segment though.


No, his booking as a face sucks, see his early face run in 2010 & leading into WM27 in 2011, he was a legit anti-hero that RKOed everybody including Raw guest hosts, it was when they made him the face of Smackdown in 2011 & they wanted a cookie cutter babyface & started booking him like Cena 2.0 that he started to suck as a babyface, & even then unlike Cena, he was still over with the entire crowd, I hope they don't do that again after a couple of months.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

JamesK said:


>


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> I had to rewind a few times once I tuned in but it was worth it :lmao. Seth has been on a roll lately.


so you would say he is on a ROLL(ins)


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm waiting on a Rollins face turn. Cena/Orton the top faces again, young promising star the heel.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> The Table ALWAYS wins


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

Orton is the MVP, I never thought I would be saying this but I am eagerly looking for his return


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol Seth and Randy MVPs of Raw again :mark:


Holy shit! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

JamesK said:


>


the pinnacle of kane's career


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DG89 said:


> So after that ending, what do we think we're getting at mania?
> 
> Rollins v Orton
> 
> ...


The money is in Orton vs Triple H let Orton get that ONE fucking big emotional win as a face for fuck sake


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So anyone actually watching Sheamus/Rusev?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Haven't seen a good crowd in awhile and Raw has greatly improved as of late


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> So anyone actually watching Sheamus/Rusev?


not a bad match honestly so far


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So anyone actually watching Sheamus/Rusev?


No, because Sheamus winning doesn't really entice me.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm into this Rusev match


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

YEAH because i want to see how they protect sheamus this time


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

I really don't know who will win.. 

Prob a shitty DQ finish ..


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

How's Sheamus/Rusev? Can't find a good stream *sigh*


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

GOODNIGHT, SHEAMUS.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I'm waiting on a Rollins face turn. Cena/Orton the top faces again, young promising star the heel.


Rollins needs to stay heel, he's been great ever since he turned.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Tap fool


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

woooooosev


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

JamesK said:


>


These are the moments I live for.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Rusev Wins


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

title change, and it's not even on Raw.. wow.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Whoa that was a good match & Rusev the US champ?

They actually went through with it.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ASIAN REF. 

RUSEV WINS.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

New fucking Champ... YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HOLY FUCK they did it!


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

rusev wins! Rusev wins! RUSEV WINS!

*Your winner and NEW US Champion*: Alexander Rusev by TKO!

- Vic


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Rusev wins!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

RUSEV :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Aww Yeah :


----------



## You're Fired (Sep 11, 2013)

RUSEV WINS! SCREW YOU SHAEMUS


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> That was a great Raw, apart from* AJs annoying voice* on commentary and the general slowness to Show v Henry nothing bad happened. Authority has been gold lately especially/because of Orton though. Not looking forward to an Orton free WWE at all. Main Event will bore me to tears.


I am so god damn sick of the same way she delivers every line. Its just bad, man...


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

US Title now means something! FINALLY!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Can somebody #RKOouttanowhere Kane falling?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Nobody will ever be as great as this United States champion. 














GO TEAM CANADA!!! WCW


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Rusev :mark:


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

So will it be renamed the Russian Champ?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Actually that's the smartest thing that they have done for the Network... That's how you market it as "must" have


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

lol the arena is half empty already


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao they actually did


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Network debuted in the UK tonight and the Network had an after Raw match featuring two foreign gimmick wrestlers for the US title. Well played WWE! Thinking caps on!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Eat The Witch said:


> These are the moments I live for.


He trips over Randy

:faint:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

IRISH EYES ARE CRYING!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

We got a new champ :mark: Rusev for USSR Champ :lana


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

I love Dolph but Rollins would make the IC title the new WWE title while Bork is at home.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Rusev just won the US title on the Network.


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

So it's a dark day when Rusev wins the U.S Title because he's foreign? Sheamus held the belt. Cesaro held the belt. Fuck you WWE.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Sheamus vs Rusev was rather boring. Sheamus was protected in defeat by passing out instead, though. Lastly, SHEAMUS is a funny name. :lol



Olivia Pope said:


> :agree:
> 
> It's gonna be so sweet when Randy delivers the RKO to HHH.
> 
> Seth and Randy left everything out there tonight. A great job by both men.


Yeah, every time HHH tries to talk him out of it, I just want him RKO'd.



TheLooseCanon said:


> Make him a badass, like every other cool face should have? But Orton needs the push and not Ambrose.


It's possible to push more than one guy at a time. I don't care anyways because Orton is my guy and long as he's given the booking and time to entertain me, I am happy.


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

man if you were a kid mark at this show... would've been a rough time. The bad guys were winning the whole last like 2 hours!


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

So glad that someone finally wiped that goofy smile off ol Fellas' face!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

That's my boy Rusev!


----------



## r0ninx2000 (Aug 26, 2014)

So Rusev going to Wrestlemania to wrestle whoever is the champ at that time. Along the way he wins every championship belt to since it is impossible to beat him. I don't think super Cena could beat him at this point.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

pjc33 said:


> So it's a dark day when Rusev wins the U.S Title because he's foreign? Sheamus held the belt. Cesaro held the belt. Fuck you WWE.


King said it's a "Black" day.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

JamesK said:


>


boop


Decent RAW, great ending.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RUSEV IS THE NEW WWE NETWORK CHAMPION! :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

No Paige tonight


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

pjc33 said:


> So it's a dark day when Rusev wins the U.S Title because he's foreign? Sheamus held the belt. Cesaro held the belt. Fuck you WWE.


 Except Sheamus hasn't been anti-American, and Cesaro's brief anti-American was treated more as comedy rather than a serious thing.

This isn't difficult. Saying it's a dark day that an intensely anti-American and pro-Russian monster heel winning the United States title isn't some comment on him being foreigner, it's that he's spent months slating America and beating up people trying to defend America, all the while having a Russian flag unveiled at every opportunity.

Use your brain.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

r0ninx2000 said:


> So Rusev going to Wrestlemania to wrestle whoever is the champ at that time. Along the way he wins every championship belt to since it is impossible to beat him. I don't think super Cena could beat him at this point.


No. He's just going to wrestle the jobbers that Sheamus wrestled now. That is all.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks a lot WwE. Us UK viewers couldn't watch it. Tossers


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

Nine99 said:


> Network debuted in the UK tonight and the Network had an after Raw match featuring two foreign gimmick wrestlers for the US title. Well played WWE! Thinking caps on!


Would have been well played, had they not delayed the network again 15 mins before it went live...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So does Orton have a paper thin skull or did Seth fuck up the curb stomp to make him bleed like that


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Except Sheamus hasn't been anti-American, and Cesaro's brief anti-American was treated more as comedy rather than a serious thing.
> 
> This isn't difficult. Saying it's a dark day that an intensely anti-American and pro-Russian monster heel winning the United States title isn't some comment on him being foreigner, it's that he's spent months slating America and beating up people trying to defend America, all the while having a Russian flag unveiled at every opportunity.
> 
> Use your brain.


Nah, it's cause he's foreign.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

HE'S CRYING


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

RUSEV WON? OH SHIT THIS IS AWESOME


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

- Vic


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

pjc33 said:


> Nah, it's cause he's foreign.


 Along with Chris Benoit, Finlay, Kofi Kingston, Bret Hart, Sheamus, Cesaro and Santino who have all also held it. 

It's literally the storyline.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

rofl how desperate are they to get more subscribers?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

TheMenace said:


> rofl how desperate are they to get more subscribers?


They could have had more subscribers tonight if they didn't pull the plug before it went live.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I expected better from a Sheamus/Rusev match, tbh. I hope they get a proper PPV match at some point.


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

That ending was great.. 

Rollins is fantastic and Orton's revitalised. Can't wait to see where it goes now before Cena inevitably ruins it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Thanks a lot WwE. Us UK viewers couldn't watch it. Tossers


I'm actually surprised WWE didn't cancel that match or put it on TV, as an Irishman versus a Bulgarian playing a Russian seems like its a match to hook the UK viewers...who ended up being unable to see it at all.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

So Royal Rumble

Cena vs Brock

Orton vs HHH

Book it !!!


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you, Rusev, for ending sham of a title reign.


----------



## Peter_Sellers (Oct 7, 2014)

its Sky sports fault the network didn't launch today not the WWE


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

WWE Logic

Randy was on fire last few weeks... takes a break.

Paige killed it last week... she doesn't appear in the show and was doing some Snapchat shit that I don't understand.

Rowan was hyped with cool vignettes... now he'll be Renee's stalker.

No wonder the network is failing.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Pretty decent RAW and I got to see Swagger. Guess I got my money's worth.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Pretty decent RAW and I got to see Swagger. Guess I got my money's worth.


When did he show up?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> When did he show up?


Superstars and won an actually pretty damn good match against Slater.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

I haven't read the consensus, but I must say that I loved Raw tonight. For the first time in a while, I'm actually not liking a heel. Rollins is doing his job to perfection and Orton is all of the sudden super interesting. Too bad all of this will be pushed aside on account of superman and superman jr making their respective comebacks soon. God forbid you focus on the legitimately interesting angles going on at the moment.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Raw was average as usual but the ending was pretty good. I didn't expect a pedigree on Orton though. Not yet at least but it will come. HHH vs. Orton will either be at the Rumble or they actually build it toward Wrestlemania. Hunter does seem like a pussy letting Steph boss him around though.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Highlights of the night belonged to the Orton/Rollins stuff. I was entertained as this new outrage of Orton has certainly brought to life the boring character he's displayed for the whole year. His match against Rollins was decent and he even took the pinfall loss. What a soldier. With him getting Curb Stomped onto the steel steps, this is a good way to send him off to film a movie. Rollins has been booked like a beast and I love it. Other things I liked was Tyson Kidd defeating Sheamus by countout, Zack Ryder doing what he does best which is job to Rusev, and The Miz/Jimmy Uso match was not bad either. I yawned at Big Show/Mark Henry, dont like Cesaro jobbing since his Cena/Orton comments and the Rhodes Brothers are losing steam. Still no reaction for them. The show overall was decent. It had it's moments.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

It was okay. Really refreshing to see a little blood in there as well from Cesaro and Orton. Wrasslin' should be gritty and dirty. Also nice to see Orton getting over with the crowd.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Blood sold the ending with Rollins/Orton. You need it to sell things like cage matches and spots like a curb stomp that takes you out of competition. Made Rollins and his finisher legit, and it gives the face (Orton) an easier time to sell it.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

For the first time in months I enjoyed Raw and Ambrose wasn't the sole reason.

Mainly the ending for me sold it, can't wait to see Orton go insane as a face and hopefully join team Cena, he will be over huge in St.Louis. Blood sold that ending so well to and I'm really excited about the possibility of the authority fucking off.

Solid show, was impressed which is rare these days.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Rollins is so credible. He took out ambrose and orton, the guy is superprotected. Too bad they are going to make him job to cena or reigns.

And LOL Ambrose/Wyatt storyline is being buried, nothing happened this week. Swear to god wwe doesn't know how to book the two guys, but atleast they know how to book seth, One out of hree genius is average but let's not complain


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Seeing McMahon again was definitely the highlight of the show imo. Didn't really expect him to raise the stakes like that.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Orton getting whacked by the Authority was a highlight for me. Nice to know Randy can take a good arse whupping:agree:


----------



## Kayden (Oct 31, 2014)

I marked out as hell for Randy, as I expected. Hate on The Authority at its finest.










OUTTA NOWHERE! :rko2


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

wow
first King of Wrestling jobbing to Ambrose and now Orton losing a match to skinny Kaitlyn

I think I need to take another break from raw


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

Orton saved yet another crappy Raw.Hes been kicking so much ass lately,in hat whether I was a fan of his or not.Its just fact. He made Rollins like great and especially the lame curb stomp finisher. And put him over clean.See how its done Cena???


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Last 20-30 minutes were absolutely fantastic. 
No Slater.. No Bo... :vettel
Like the "_A new day is coming_" Promo. 
Nikki :zayn3 Please win the belt. 

Ambrose/Wyatt... come on man I need some face off DAMN IT!!!!


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Last part of RAW was amazing. Best I've seen from WWE in a while.

I skipped pretty much the rest of the show though.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Raw sucked, and the only thing worth seeing was Kane tripping over Randy by accident. Who is writing all this shit week to week?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ending for Raw was awesome. Randy has been on fire the last 3 weeks. It's nice that his work is becoming very enjoyable once again.

Opening segment was cool for Vince and the stipulation that was added, but not much else to it. Didn't really like the backstage HHH/Orton/Steph segment, HHH was way too forced. Orton did a decent job, but where he shined was later on. However, I do like the story they're going with, with HHH wanting to keep Orton on his side but ultimately having no choice but to have him put down once he sees how obsessed Orton is with getting to Rollins.

Sandow was awesome again, as usual. He was easily one of the most over acts on the show tonight, and the Usos got massive heat when they attacked him. Sandow's overness is remaining steady, even growing slightly week by week. That's good and I think they could take this all the way to Wrestlemania if they wanted to (which is why it won't happen). Also it's cool that it looks like Miz and Mizdow will be going after the tag titles. Looks like we're getting a triple threat or four way tag title match at SVS, possibly elimination style to to go with the PPV.

Ambrose/Wyatt not progressing at all is a big negative for me. I don't know if WWE is trying to take this really slow to draw it out to Mania, or if they just don't care and don't want to risk it overshadowing whatever else they've got going.

So HHH's team for SVS right now looks to be Rollins, Kane, and Henry so far (with the possibility of Rusev). Cena's team looks like it'll be Cena, Ziggler, Big Show, Sheamus, and Orton or Ryback (depending on if Orton's back for SVS).

Overakk, okayish Raw.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I missed the Bray/Dean stuff, still at work when the show started. Not even sure what the angle is, haven't bothered backtracking it. Seems pretty random though. Why are people going on about a dark secret? Surely they aren't gonna pull some origin shit out of the blue like Bray knows something about Dean from his past?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

So tired of Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> I do like the story they're going with, with HHH wanting to keep Orton on his side but ultimately having no choice but to have him put down once he sees how obsessed Orton is with getting to Rollins


Perfect story for Mania Triple H doesn't want to fight him so sends his army of lackeys at him, and eventually Orton gets him at Mania and defeats him finally


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

NeyNey said:


> Last 20-30 minutes were absolutely fantastic.
> No Slater.. No Bo... :vettel
> Like the "_A new day is coming_" Promo.
> Nikki :zayn3 Please win the belt.
> ...


Slater was on Superstars.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RKOMARK said:


> Orton saved yet another crappy Raw.Hes been kicking so much ass lately,in hat whether I was a fan of his or not.Its just fact. He made Rollins like great and *especially the lame curb stomp finisher*. And put him over clean.See how its done Cena???


Most legit finisher on the roster is lame? Have you ever thought how much a AA firemen carry or a RKO would hurt as compared to getting your head stomped in? It's all about selling your move as dangerous.


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Most legit finisher on the roster is lame? Have you ever thought how much a AA firemen carry or a RKO would hurt as compared to getting your head stomped in? It's all about selling your move as dangerous.


True.But I mean the set up for it.Its more fakier looking than the 619.Like lastnight Randy had to stay down in that bent down position over the steps for 30 seconds before Seth did it.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

no one else found it ridiculous tyson kidd had sheamus in the corner and beat him up with punches and then ground him down to the man into a head lock? he basically out brawled a huge brawler twice his size even though he's sort of a small athletic high flyer type. just that one part of their match made no sense at all and was horrible. there's a reason why tyson kidd isn't ever on tv. he can't wrestle matches that make any sense.


----------



## Maul_Slasher (Sep 28, 2014)

Just because Sheamus is bigger, doesn't mean Tyson can't bring him down. I don't understand.

Also,I have a question. When Orton interfered in the match between Ziggler and Rollins, he clearly got Ziggler disqualified but the ref didn't ring the bell and announced Seth as the winner by DQ. Exactly, why? Is it because that stuff only happens when faces get dq'd? What's that all about?


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

I loved how HHH was like "we have to build the best team we can, therefor we will pick Kane, Rollins and Orton :lmao


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Jingoro said:


> no one else found it ridiculous tyson kidd had sheamus in the corner and beat him up with punches and then ground him down to the man into a head lock? he basically out brawled a huge brawler twice his size even though he's sort of a small athletic high flyer type. just that one part of their match made no sense at all and was horrible. there's a reason why tyson kidd isn't ever on tv. he can't wrestle matches that make any sense.


That makes perfect sense, what are you talking about? Over the years people have FINALLY started to come to the realization that size in a fight only matters so much;with the right technique or right circumstances, anybody can beat anyone.

So happens in that case Tyson Kidd could beat down Sheamus. Works for me. What wouldn't work was if you had Hornswoggle beating the shit out of Lesnar if Lesnar hadn't been hit previously by like a train.

You gotta make it believable still, but someone the size of Tyson Kidd can absolutely take down someone the size of Sheamus.


----------



## Rock-Star (Nov 6, 2014)

The ending was awesome, hope to see Randy back soon.


----------

